#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-13
<mrjoeyman> Does the latest version of Mate utilize Snap?
<aym>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-24-lowlatency x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 8 x AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,40GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15,6GB, 75,7% free ** Disk: Total: 2,9TB, 19,1% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8252: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia3: Audigy2 - SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350a] *
<aym> * Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 16h 19m 0s **
<fifty-sevenC_> What's up people?
<phoenixi> is ubuntu mate arm heavy for raspberry pi 3
<phoenixi> my pi seems a bit slower then raspbian
<phoenixi> especially on the mozilla firefox browser
<alkisg> Firefox on raspbian should be the same as firefox on mate...
<alkisg> On the other hand, mate probably needs more RAM, more disk access etc, so a faster SD card or external disk would be better
<phoenixi> its class 10 16gb
<alkisg> And you think firefox is faster on raspbian vs mate?
<phoenixi> no. I didn't really install firefox on raspbian
<alkisg> (09:34:46 πμ) phoenixi: especially on the mozilla firefox browser
 * alkisg shrugs...
<phoenixi> I just want to know if firefox is heavy on raspbian
<alkisg> You should be asking on #raspbian then, no?
<phoenixi> if yes then maybe I should checkout other browsers
<alkisg> In general, rpi is 50 times slower than e.g. a core i3
<phoenixi> sorry, i meant mate*
<alkisg> No it's not heavy, but rpi3 has a very slow cpu, so all things run slower there
<phoenixi> alkisg, ok :+1:
<alkisg> :)
<phoenixi> Sorry, I didn't knew emojis don't work on irc :sweat_smile: :P
<phoenixi> mate locks after some time of inactivity
<phoenixi> after that time, will ssh work or not?
<ouroumov> it will work
<alkisg> If you mean the screensaver, sure, it will work
<alkisg> If you mean that mate hangs, it's another question...
<phoenixi> thanks ouroumov , alkisg
<phoenixi> I mean the sceensaver alkisg
<alkisg> OK
<phoenixi> Why are some versions of software on `apt` not the latest versions
<phoenixi> for instance, the version of vagrant on apt is 1.4.x and on the official website it is 1.9.x
<phoenixi> That is a huge difference ,isn't it?
<alkisg> Linux distributions freeze at the point of their release
<alkisg> And the software needs to be tested before it's released there
<alkisg> So they usually have the version of software that shipped up to 1 year before their release
<ouroumov> !latest | phoenixi
<ubottu> phoenixi: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<alkisg> "Rolling" distributions have more up to date software, but they're more unstable as well.
<guest-nkA7NX> hey
<alkisg> Hi
<guest-nkA7NX> are you single
<alkisg> ...go chat elsewhere, this is a support channel
<guest-nkA7NX> oh realy? SRRY MAN
<WattisLove> Hi. Why does some packages want to uninstall ubuntu-mate-desktop?
<alkisg> WattisLove: Which package specifically and what command?
<WattisLove> libreoffice, vlc, firefox, many of them really. Happens both with "apt-get remove" and "apt-get purge"
<WattisLove> alkisg ^
<alkisg> A desktop environment consists/depends on some packages
<alkisg> Run this: apt show ubuntu-mate-desktop
<alkisg> See the "Depends" line
<WattisLove> but not the other way around, right? I'm only changing a program version. Why do I have to remove the whole desktop environment as well?
<WattisLove> Depends line is very large
<alkisg> If any of those packages is removed, then mate will be uninstalled too
<alkisg> If that line was "Recommends:" instead, then you would be able to uninstall any of them without issues
<WattisLove> So I can't change versions/replace programs/uninstall unwanted programs at all?
<ouroumov> alkisg, I'm pretty sure those are meta-packages
<ouroumov> And that they are safe to remove (read it on the forum on several threads)
<alkisg> ouroumov, WattisLove, it depends
<alkisg> If one installs mate, which then installs firefox etc,
<alkisg> and then removes firefox, which then uninstalls the mate metapackage,
<WattisLove> It wasn't like this in 14.04, I could uninstall programs right out of the box. BTW ouroumov you're brining back memories
<alkisg> all is fine up to that point,
<alkisg> *but*
<alkisg> if after that, someone does: apt purge --auto-remove, to automatically clean packages,
<alkisg> then all other packages in Depends will be uninstalled too
<ouroumov> uh
<alkisg> And that will be a big, unexpected mess
<WattisLove> that sounds scary as hell
<alkisg> So, what one can do, is mark all of them as manually installed
<alkisg> I.e. `apt install firefox vlc etc etc`
<alkisg> then autoremove won't remove them even if the metapackage is removed
<WattisLove> If I apt-get install any of those packages I get "already newest version", does that count as marking them as menually installed?
<alkisg> In previous versions, apt install marked the package as manually installed,
<alkisg> I don't have time to check currently, if that's not the case anymore, some other command will be needed to mark them
<WattisLove> ah, you're saying "apt install" not "apt-get install" alkisg ?
<alkisg> It's the same now in 16.04
<WattisLove> alkisg, isn't this some sort of bug? I don't think they planned it to be this way (either the ubuntu or the mate devs) or did they?
<alkisg> They did
<alkisg> E.g. suppose you have lubuntu and you want to try mate
<alkisg> You install the mate metapackage, then remove it, then autoremove packages, and you're left with what you had previously
<alkisg> If autoremove didn't work that way, you would have a hard time uninstalling desktop environments
<alkisg> What is debatable is "Depends" vs "Recommends"
<WattisLove> But couldn't they make it different for those who downloaded the OS instead of instaling it on top of their current DE?
<alkisg> If mate recommented firefox, then you would be able to uninstall it without also losing the metapackage
<alkisg> No, it would be the same however the installed the DE
<WattisLove> Isn't there some verified fix posted somewhere? I really need to downgrade libreoffice. What way should I take?
<alkisg> You don't need to uninstall it in order to downgrade it
<alkisg> You can just apt install libreoffice=specific-version
<WattisLove> there are no other versions available
<alkisg> That won't remove the metapackage
<alkisg> How were you planning to install the previous version?
<alkisg> Won't you use some ppa or .deb package?
<WattisLove> exactly like you said above
<alkisg> Then the apt line will still work without removing the metapackag
<alkisg> e
<alkisg> I.e. just don't run `apt remove`
<alkisg> Install whatever you like, maybe even apt pin it, but don't remove it
<WattisLove> I checked for other available versions with showpkg or something like that but there were none, actually there are no older versions for any other packages
<WattisLove> So the only option is to manually download the older version, uninstall the current one and install the other, but I didn't expect these complications
<alkisg> You can install a deb without removing the package first
<alkisg> It will downgrade the package without removing the metapackage
<alkisg> "uninstall the current one and install the other" ==> i.e. only do the "install the other" part
<WattisLove> ok, that makes me really feel better. But what if I needed to replace libreoffice with openoffice? to avoid conflicts one has to be uninstalled. What would I do in that case?
<alkisg> You could mark all packages as manually installed, or not ever run autoremove, or file a bug report to mate so that they're recommented and not depended upon
<WattisLove> let me see, so if I mark all those Depends pkgs as Manually installed, I would be able to remove any of them, is that correct?
<alkisg> Yes
<WattisLove> ok, how do I quickly mark all of them as that?
<alkisg> previously it was apt-get install packages
<alkisg> I don't know if anything changed in 16.04, please google it, I don't have much time now, multitasking too much... :)
<WattisLove> ok, thank you
<alkisg> You're welcome
<WattisLove> I think I'm gonna file that bug report anyway cause this is really grave. I was seconds away from screwing up my system like never before and I'm quite sure other newbies  have suffered the consequences already. Where do I go to file it?
<alkisg> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gordonjcp> WattisLove: it's not a bug
<WattisLove> a feature?
<gordonjcp> well, it's a design decision
<gordonjcp> there's no good reason to remove libreoffice
<WattisLove> my reasons aren't good reasons?
<gordonjcp> there are subtle distinctions between what would happen if it was in "Depends" or "Recommends" clause
<gordonjcp> WattisLove: well, why do you want to remove it?
<WattisLove> if I was to replace it with openoffice. Not only that, you should be able to remove software you don't use or replace it by your preferred programs
<Switches> 'sudo apt remove libreoffice libreoffice-common' removes almost all of it bar for a few libs that other apps use (can't remember which ones they were though)
<gordonjcp> WattisLove: you'd be able to use dpkg rather than apt to remove the specific package
<gordonjcp> WattisLove:  you may then need to create a dummy package to fix the dependency, which is a bit messy
<gordonjcp> WattisLove: or you could modify your OpenOffice package to satisfy the LibreOffice dependency
<WattisLove> what I can't do, shockingly, is uninstall packages like it's always been done
<alkisg> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<alkisg>  Recommends   This declares a strong, but not absolute, dependency.    The Recommends field should list packages that would be found together with this one in all but unusual installations.
<alkisg> I think that this matches quite well what libreoffice is for mate
<alkisg> I.e. IMHO, it should be recommented, not depended upon
<WattisLove> agreed
<alkisg> Unfortunately there are some distros that don't respect that, or disable the installation of recommented packages by default (like mint),
<alkisg> and thus the developers sometimes resort to "Depends" to solve those other issues
<gordonjcp> alkisg: one of the Frequently Whined About Questions with Kicad is why doesn't it have any libraries
<alkisg> I.e. apt install mate-desktop on mint, wouldn't install any of the recommented packages, because mint decided to use 'no-install-recommends' in apt
<WattisLove> So marking them as recommended to avoid the mess isn't possible in Ubuntu16-based Mint distros?
<alkisg> (so again IMHO, the mint distribution integration is really problematic)
<alkisg> Another bug report would be needed there, in mint, to respect the debian policy and apt defaults
<WattisLove> I'm so glad I didn't download mint 17.3 (the latest one)
<alkisg> But mint uses custom scripts to generate the CDs anyway, so it would be easy to just install mate with --install-recommends on cd build time
<gordonjcp> there are good arguments for *not* installing recommends, too
<gordonjcp> there's good arguments either way
<gordonjcp> it's fine if you know what you're doing
<alkisg> debian policy, apt defaults, should be reflected in distros, and sysadmins/users should be able to override those that they're allowed to
<gordonjcp> WattisLove: anyway to go back to what you wanted to do
<gordonjcp> WattisLove: look at the Depends and Recommends for Libreoffice
<gordonjcp> WattisLove: then use dpkg to remove them, instead of apt
<gordonjcp> WattisLove: you can pass something like "--no-depends" to it, can't remember the exact syntax
<alkisg> gordonjcp: running apt after using dpkg still has issues
<alkisg> E.g. upgrading mate-desktop will force libreoffice reinstallation
<WattisLove> I've never had success with dpkg, not once. I'll try marking pkgs as manually installed. I'm reading about this command "apt-mark" now
<alkisg> Anyway, /me goes afk for a bit...
<gordonjcp> alkisg: yeah, you need to install a dummy package
<gordonjcp> I don't think there's any real downside to installing Libreoffice *and* OpenOffice
<WattisLove> there's a problem with "soffice"
<gordonjcp> WattisLove: what kind of problem?
<WattisLove> link issues I think.
<WattisLove> https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=62509
<WattisLove> "When installing, both programs write the soffice core program link in /usr/bin/. This conflict prevents both programs from installation in Ubuntu. You will get an error trying to overwrite /usr/bin/soffice."
<gordonjcp> so you move /usr/bin/soffice
<alkisg> If it's marked with dpkg, moving it won't help, dpkg-divert will be needed
<WattisLove> I just don't like the word "conflict"
<gordonjcp> alkisg: true
<Casablanca> goodbye
<dave30> hi im looking for help with awk, any1?
<alkisg> There's a dedicated #awk channel for that
<dave30> thanks :)
<jeroen__> Hello world :-)
<jeroen__> I am new to Linux and the ubuntu mate distribution. I just installed it and im having fun exploring the ins and outs. Is it possible to install office 365 applications on a ubuntu device?
<ouroumov_> No idea, but I doubt it
<jeroen__> ah ok, LibreOffice is the alternative?
<ouroumov_> yes
<jeroen__> ok thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> LibreOffice works fine, if Office is necessary try running in Wine. Alternatively I believe Office 365 will work in most web browsers now.
<Dummie_badger> Hi, could somebody help me a little bit with my mate, I can only run it on live, and it-s freaking me on.
<Dummie_badger> thanks
<ubuntu-mate_> hi
<Dummie_badger> wazzup,can you help me?
<ubuntu-mate_> I gess not, I have the same issue badger
<WattisLove> Hey alkisg you there?
<alkisg> Hi WattisLove
<WattisLove> Hi. When you told me about metapackage problem earlier (or yesturday depending on where you are) you were talking about latest (16) version, right?
<alkisg> Yes, but also in general
<WattisLove> cause I tried removing the ubuntu-mate-core and ubuntu-mate-desktop metapackage to see if autoremove would list all those Depend's, and I didn't see any
<WattisLove> Does it happen to you if you remove those packages?
<alkisg> There's a possibility that `tasksel` was used to create the live cd, in which case the related packages were already marked as "manually installed"
<alkisg> This isn't the case if `apt install mate-desktop` is used instead
<alkisg> I haven't checked, I was speaking in general about metapackages
<alkisg> You can just check if the packages are marked as manually installed or not
<alkisg> If they're manually installed, they won't get autoremoved
<alkisg> $ apt-mark showauto $(apt-cache show ubuntu-mate-desktop | grep Depends: | tr -d ,)
<alkisg> WattisLove: this returns nothing on my 16.04, so they're marked as manually installed, by tasksel or something similar
<alkisg> $ apt-mark showauto $(apt-cache show linux-generic | grep Depends: | tr -d ,)
<alkisg> linux-headers-generic
<alkisg> linux-image-generic
<WattisLove> alkisg, so this does not only depend on the Depend list but also on how they're marked out of the box?
<alkisg> On the other hand, removing for example the "linux-generic" metapackage, will later on auto-remove linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic
<alkisg> WattisLove: yes, it is possible to mark any package as manually installed, either by using apt-mark yourself, or by using tasksel, or whatever else the live cd mechanism uses
<WattisLove> quick question: where and how did you learn so much linux? if you're a programmer/sysadmin don't answer
<alkisg> Both :)
<WattisLove> Just tell me something. The output from your last commands is from your computer and not mine. RIGHT?
<alkisg> Haha, yes
<WattisLove> phew
<WattisLove> When I tried the apt-mark showmanual the list was so long I was esceptical it was showing me the real ammoung of manual pkgs
<WattisLove> *ammount
<__CoolGuy> Hi
<__CoolGuy> The Thunar Windows manager doesn't work properly. It closes, and with no reason; when I press ctl+v to paste files.
<__CoolGuy> Any suggestions other than using Caja?
<Langley> Hello, how do I get rid of that damn "must restart to apply updates" nagging
<teward> Langley: by restarting, or disabling automated updates - it's saying you have to restart so you can boot into updated kernels which received patches
<Langley> There should be an option to disable it. It keeps nagging every 5 minutes
<gthoo_> Hello. I have an thinkpad 260 and my mouse pointer is jumping around sometimes if I leftclick , but it jumps back around where it was before i clicked. Does anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<Nowayz> Hey guys
<Nowayz> Quick question, I have "single" listed in the cmdline.txt which I thought was booting emergency.target, but my changes to emergency.service don't seem to be doing anything, anybody know what that flag does?
<Nowayz> I'm booting with "single" argument in the kernel arguments which I thought was using emergency.target and emergency.service, but changes to emergency.service don't seem to be changing anything.  Anybody know what target is booting with single in kernel arguments??
<Langley> Help, after updating my system now takes a billion year at that Plymouth loading screen, then goes to emergency mode
<Nowayz> can you get out of emergency mode
<Langley> How?
<Langley> Oh I think I know... must be additions I made to fstab
<Langley> But why...
<Langley> Is there any other way to auto mount hard drives?
<Langley> Oh I got it, I guess writing about it helps. Thanks
<Erige> Hello everyone. I am currently on Xubuntu, wanting to jump over to mate the live cd seemed to be more of what I am looking for. Is there a way I can migrate over to Ubuntu Mate without causing to many isses or would installing from live usb be the better option
<nomic> they are different OS s .. would think that the xubuntu filing system mounts from mate, I would make my xubuntu a small partition to (using gparted), squeeze it down
<nomic> then install mate into the free space
<nomic> so you still have your ubuntu running, & can access the files on it from mate
<nomic> ok
<nomic> left.
 * nomic runs ubuntu/mate
<nomic> xubuntu /mate
<rvazquez> are their keyboard shortcuts to move windows like in win8/10??
<ouroumov> hi RadioNic1
<ouroumov> hi rvazquez
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-14
<ouroumov> the keyboard shortcuts are listed in the welcome splash screen
<ouroumov> Section "Getting Started"
<rvazquez> Got it...thanks ouroumov
<Datz> Hi, I'm having scaling problems with my 2560x1440 res monitor. A lot of the text is quite small, and Altering font sizes in "Appearance" doesn't seem to do anythng for some apps, like Caja.
<Datz> Also, I've found this for ubuntu unity, but I'm not sure if there's something for MATE like it. http://askubuntu.com/questions/472262/adapt-ubuntu-to-a-high-dpi-resolution-screen
<ouroumov> Datz, I hear MATE 1.14 has better scaling support
<ouroumov> Datz, and a ppa was published to allow people to set up 1.14 on Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<Datz> humm, I see
<Datz> That might be nice
<Datz> Yeah, looks like I'm on 1.12.1
<ouroumov> Hang on one sec
<ouroumov> Yeah, actually I'm not sure about the better scaling in 1.1
<ouroumov> It's not mentioned in the change log
<ouroumov> Anyway, if you want to try check how here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/mate-desktop-1-14-for-ubuntu-mate-16-04-is-available-now/6722
<Datz> Ok, I'll take a look. Thanks.
<Datz> Well, I'll probably just give it a shot, and see what I find.
<Datz> ouroumov: well, I updated and I didn't notice any scaling setting in display or anywhere, but suddenly while looking through those settings, the font size of the file manager shifted to a little more reasonable size. So I guess problem solved. thanks.
<ouroumov> Datz, thanks for the update
<Datz> np
<mate|90264> Are tech support questions welcome here?
<nomic> yes
<nomic> its not always busy -- you may get a better answer on forums (ubuntu mate forum/ub untu forum)
<nomic> if nobody knows or its unattended
<mate|90264> I just installed MATE and I want to switch to it from GNOME. How do I do that?
<nomic> you installed mate, so you have the mate (gnome) desktop
<nomic> gnome = the desktop
<nomic> what do you mean by "switch to it from gnome"
<nomic> what are you running gnome on
<mate|90264> I have Ubuntu GNOME running on my pc right now
<nomic> you have ubuntu
<nomic> the ubuntu os
<mate|90264> Yes
<nomic> to install you either overwrite, or install beside, your current os
<nomic> = ubuntu
<mate|90264> Oh ok
<nomic> so you can have situation where it 'dual boots' (options at the time of boot) - ubuntu or mate
<nomic> if you have enough disk space for both
<nomic> or, you can try ubuntu mate in virtualbox
<mate|90264> So I either have to completely rewrite the disk or dual boot?
<nomic> or, you can try ubuntu mate by running it from the 'live CD' without installing it
<mate|90264> I see
<nomic> you can try it out by running it from the 'live CD' thats what the live bit means
<nomic> it is 'live run' (off the CD), or 'installation'
<nomic> on installation you have option to install beside  your existing os, or overwrite it
<mate|90264> Is it possible to seamlessly switch between GNOME and MATE?
<nomic> yeah "dual boot"
<nomic> you mean "ubuntu and mate2
<nomic> ubuntu = the OS
<nomic> gnome is the desktop
<nomic> gnome is not the os .. you do not install gnome
<nomic> ie. as you would install "mate"
<mate|90264> yes
<nomic> gnome runs on top of ubuntu
<nomic> you can have ubuntu and mate installed on the same disk -- with a selection between the two Operating systems, available at boot time
<mate|90264> Thanks for help. I think I will overwrite my drive with Ubuntu MATE
<nomic> back up any files you need
<mate|90264> Ok. I will do that.
<WattisLove> Hi. What's the proper way to install a previous version of a program with a deb without reinstalling the current version first? (alkisg?)
<nomic> WattisLove ask on ubuntu forums, in the #ubuntu channel or on ubuntu mate forums -- this place isn't always attended to (specially a.m.) .. #ubuntu is far busier
<WattisLove> ok nomic :)
<nomic> i think debs have their own version (in the file name?)
<WattisLove> yeah, you know, I tried installing an older ibreoffice version from the debs
<WattisLove> But when I open libreoffice it's still the newer version I had. The way I tried the older version was with dpkg -i *.deb. It didn't report any errors, and additionally when I run whereis libreoffice I get two /usr/bin/libreoffice. I suspect I ended up with both versions at the same time or something like that, but I'm happy to wait for alkisg 's opinion on this. He was the one who originally suggested this to me
<samuel> hi
<ouroumov_> hi samuel
<ubuntu-mate> hello friends, I've got a problem Erron 5.
<ubuntu-mate> I have no idea how to solve it
<randall> need a little more infor than that to use the googlez
<danilo_> hi
<fifty-sevenC> Hi
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-15
<glass> anyone else experiencing intermittent USB power cycles?
<ouroumov> glass: please tell me more
<glass> well for about three days now - when ever my screensaver comes on i have to unplug my mouse and plug it back in to get it to work
<glass> my num lock key and usualy the first key i press after that go out on keyboard randomly
<glass> i thought it was the welcome screen but i turned that off and it still does it
<ouroumov> What version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<glass> 16.04
<ouroumov> Up to date?
<glass> yes
<ouroumov> I've noticed an issue with some USB3 ports on my machines but I'm not sure if it's the same thing
<glass> what is it doing for you?
<ouroumov> I don't have problems with mouse / keyboard, just external drives
<glass> see i have tried every USB port on this box and its the same
<ouroumov> External USB3 drives get unmounted / remounted when I do I/O :/
<ouroumov> glass, even your USB2 ports?
<glass> my flash drives dont do that but i dont have a external HDD
<glass> yes
<ouroumov> Do you know what login screen you see when you get back from screensaver? Is it the screensaver lock screen or the lightdm login screen?
<ouroumov> Also, do you know whether: 1. Your mouse doesn't work    -    2. It works but you can't see the cursor
<fifty-sevenC> I think someone said it started with a libc yodate
<fifty-sevenC> update
<glass> i have tested it with lightDM (?) and the screensaver lockscreen disabled
<ouroumov> glass, I'm asking 'cause if it's just your mouse cursor that disappears, it might be related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<glass> no it does not disappear i can turn it over and there is no power to it
<ouroumov> hm
<glass> but for the above line of text and this line i have had to hit the keys a few times for the board to work
<glass> i have even switched board and mouse
<ouroumov> That's just weird
<glass> i mean to be honest i can live with it but mate was what i suggested to everyone and if my wife jumped on here to check facebook or anything she would start telling me to put windows back =(
<ouroumov> :\
<ouroumov> glass, I'm no expert so I recommend you ask about it on the Ubuntu MATE forums. You can also try asking on the channel #Ubuntu because I highly doubt such an issue would be flavor-specific. Sounds like a kernel / driver problem
<glass> i had thought about upgrading to daily build and checking it
<ouroumov> glass, I don't see why that would help, unless I misunderstand what a daily build is
<glass> maybe my terms are wrong
<glass> the 16.10
<ouroumov> What I would recommend is you hold shift down when you boot, and select an older kernel from the GRUB menu
<glass> right on i will try that as soon as my download is done thanks
<ouroumov> If it fixes it, there's a way to lock down your kernel version in Synaptic
<glass> alright
<ouroumov> Also if it fixes it, you should consider filing a bug report on Launchpad
<ouroumov> And if you do that, describe your hardware with output of "lshw" because I think it's hardware specific too
<glass> i am at a lost where to get any backup information for it like what would i do besides just say this is happening and i have no proof
<ouroumov> glass, if USB gets powercycled it will definitively show up in the log file: /var/log/kern.log
<glass> right on let me throw that up on my conky and i will watch it
<ouroumov> You can monitor that log file in real time using the command: "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" in a terminal
<glass> you be here for a few mins?
<glass> i'll run that in terminal and then let me screensaver kick on and then come back and show you the output
<ouroumov> glass, OK
<ouroumov> I'm gonna have a smoke
<glass> same
<glass> ouroumov: you back boss?
<fifty-sevenC> boss
<fifty-sevenC> boss, are you there boss
<glass> lol
<ouroumov> I'm not the boss of anyone
<ouroumov> ~~
<ouroumov> But yeah
<ouroumov> Did you get interesting things from your logs?
<stephen> Is anyone online? I need a little help
<Guest26801> Is anyone online? I need a little help?
<ouroumov> yeah stephen / Guest26801 -- what's up?
<glass> http://pastebin.com/smHiuQhH
<Guest26801> My wife just got a powersaver pro 3ds from on of her friends and i need some help finding something compatible with linux that will allow her to use the powersave
<glass> a nintendo? or should i google this?
<ouroumov> glass, there's nothing about USB in there, did it not happen this time?
<Guest26801> It doesn't work saying on the box compatible with all versions of windows
<glass> yes it happend
<glass> happened
<Guest26801> not too sure what to do. I don't want her best friend to think she wasted her money
<ouroumov> glass, and is that the whole log since you've started tailing it?
<glass> yes
<ouroumov> glass, the only weird thing in this log is the main-menu segmentation fault
<Guest26801> Do i need to update wine or my system or install something?
<glass> i noticed that also and then noticed the menu button that is in the bottom left of open suse desktop is gone
<ouroumov> I'm not sure what to make of this
<ouroumov> Try the older kernel, and if it doesn't help ask on the forums, I'd say :/
<glass> k thanks
<glass> well now i think the keyboard bug has gone to far
<glass> i opened software boutique to install clipper
<glass> and its putting 2 -4 char for each letter i type
<mate|99289> привет
<festerB> any news on the screen tearing issue lately? seems I can't shake it off my system no matter what...
<festerB> any news on the screen tearing issue lately? seems I can't shake it off my system no matter what...
<Akuli> have you tried the available drivers?
<festerB> Akuli: yeah, don't want to know how much time I've wasted on this issue alone </facepalm> ;)
<Akuli> that happens a lot when you're getting started :)
<festerB> like UM a lot, but the standby and tearing issues are making me look at linux lite 3 at the mo ;)
<Akuli> its the same ubuntu behind the covers
<Akuli> you could try ubuntu (mate) 14.04 from the live dvd without installing, i think support for some hardware was dropped in 16.04
<festerB> Akuli: not a noob, but this is the first time I've lasted 6 months on solo linux, ie. no dual boot crap
<festerB> oh, running on thinkpad t440p, nvidia+intel, is that combo not supported on 16.04?
<nik_> I have a message: ata 3.0 status DRDY ERR
<Akuli> festerB, thinkpads usually run non-windwos pretty well, but your problem is probably nvidia. so check the drivers, if you've already done that try 14.04
<festerB> Akuli: thx, will do
<Akuli> I'm still on 14.04
<Akuli> and i'll stay on 14.04 until 2019, which is when its support ends :)
<Akuli> unless i'll find another distro of course
<nik_> I think may be hardware probl/
<festerB> Akuli: yeah, I'd stay there if your standby and video is ok as is ;)
<Akuli> use standby, not hibernate
<nik_> OK I will return to 14.04 !!!
<Akuli> hibernate ,or suspend-to-disk, doesn't usually work that well
<nik_> OK Friends ! Tks.
<nik_> bye for now...
<lasbr> Hi guys how are you? I am new to Linux and recently chose the MATE to start my studies .... however, I'm having trouble installing Guitar Pro .... some good soul could help me? : D
<ouroumov_> hi lasbr
<ouroumov_> Do you study guitar? x)
<lasbr> Yes
<ouroumov_> cool
<ouroumov_> what instructions have you been following up till now to try and install Guitar Pro? (Please provide a link) - What specific error message or failure are you stumbling upon?
<ouroumov_> brb
<lasbr> I think it's something wrong with the architecture, my system is x64 and the software is 32
<Akuli> is it for windows?
<Akuli> you can just sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 if thats the problem
<lasbr> No, it's for Linux
<sixwheeledbeast> lasbr: You can use tuxguitar for GP tabs
<lasbr> Akuli I tested this command but nothing happens.
<sixwheeledbeast> I didn't know there was a GP version for linux
<Akuli> how is it meant to be installed?
<Akuli> any instructions coming with it?
<sixwheeledbeast> Reading up it looks like it depends on a few 32-bit libs
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<randall> hiyaz
<alkisg> Hello
<Langley> Help, how do I get 32 bit drivers for my AMD card?
<glass> would it be under the system update > additional drivers?
<Langley> Actually it seems like I already have them... But I'm getting errors about libGL with Portal 2
<Langley> If anybody knows what I can do about these errors that would be great http://paste.ubuntu.com/17377954/
<glass> no idea man dont game
<ximena> hola a todos consulta como puedo obtener la mejor resolucion de la pantalla
<Langley> I did it, yay
<ubuntu-mate> I have a question about Mate
<ubuntu-mate> I am not sure if I want to install Mate, can I install the Mate desktop and the Unity desktop on the same machine?
<randall> yes, yes can
<ubuntu-mate> would it be better to install regular ubuntu and then add the mate desktop or install the mate version and install the unity desktop?
<ali1234> you probably wouldn't notice the difference
<ali1234> you'll end up with almost identical systems... maybe a couple of small differences
<ubuntu-mate> ok thank you.  I like mate but cant decide to commit to it.
<glass> ubuntu-mate i distro hopped on all the ubuntu flavors
<ubuntu-mate> will they play nice on the same machine?
<glass> mate provides the most stable for my system
<glass> well see something i learnt is
<glass> i should have stuck with ubuntu - and then just added and removed the DE's
<glass> could have saved alot of time
<glass> you can put them on a flash drive and test them that way if you are unsure
<ubuntu-mate> I'm thinking of a longer term testing.  I've never gotten a persistance to work properly
<ubuntu-mate> I might have the wrong type of flash drives for persistance
<ubuntu-mate> If both can live together I can switch back and forth if I like
<ubuntu-mate> Is there any difference between a DE installed after or installing right from a Mate install disk?
<rahtgaz> ubuntu-mate: when I installed mate on an ubuntu-unity I had some problems. It seems the powers thaat be want the official ubuntu to stay Unity
<ali1234> different desktops don't always work properly when they are installed at the same time, but if you report it it should get fixed
<rahtgaz> I don't know about ubuntu-mate + unity, though. But if You use Ubuntu Server, you will be fine installing any DEs you wish
<ubuntu-mate> Interesting option.  Any down side to installing the server vs desktop version?
<rahtgaz> none
<rahtgaz> well...
<rahtgaz> you will need to install from synaptic a few more packages like codecs and such, since the server version is not focused on desktop computer usage
<rahtgaz> but the repos have all that is required
<ubuntu-mate> ok, great.  Thanks all for the assistance.
<Guest51415> hola
<Guest51415> alguien de aargentina
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-16
<tiox> How to confuse your peers with Pidgin;
<tiox> 1) Use Windows
<tiox> 2) Make a directory with an NB-space
<tiox> 3) Try to have your friends launch Pidgin with your profile
<tiox> 4) Cry tears of laughter.
<tiox> Seriously I was flummoxed until I used... wait for it... 8.3 notation for the directory with a space. Thank #%^& for that.
<alanmate1604> good evening
<tiox> I need somebody to open TeamViewer so I can connect to them and show a problem I am having.
<tiox> Because here is some funky madness for you; I am trying to cchage my cursor right? Did everything my thread said per other people's responses; https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/6878
<tiox> My mouse cursor is still screwed. But when I try to screencap the problem, it appears right when it really isn't.
<walrider> :)
<walrider> helo all good morning
<ouroumov> hello walrider
<walrider> today is my 1st day at ubuntu mate
<walrider> oh ho ouroumov
<walrider> hi
<ouroumov> You mean using the OS or here in the community? x)
<walrider> both :D
<ouroumov> Welcome then :]
<walrider>        thanks :)
<walrider> now im downloading steam gotta play some call of duty on linux xD
<Gallomimia> try Nuclear Dawn ;)
<walrider> i have ND
<walrider> i have ND on my lib
<Gallomimia> oh great
<Gallomimia> well, it's only really active in north-american mornings, when the euro players are also awake
<walrider> steam/walrider add me ther
<walrider> there
<Gallomimia> also Gallomimia
<walrider> ok no prblm after updating done
<Gallomimia> uh.... there are 202 walriders :P
<walrider> i was wondering how to play lol
<walrider> league of legends
<Gallomimia> well, there's a simple formula that is impossibly difficult to apply
<walrider> steam.com/walrider < link is directly url to my profile
<Gallomimia> priorities: 1. defend your team's structures. 2. capture resource points. 3. attack the enemy
<walrider> i know how to play lol but i need to now whot to run lol on linux
<walrider> wine / playonlinux ?
<walrider> how ?
<Gallomimia> no.
<Gallomimia> it's native
<walrider> hmm
<Gallomimia> step one: install steam. step two: click play
<walrider> steam in cross platform thanks to lord gaben :O :D
<Gallomimia> indeed
<Gallomimia> the steam machines were what did it
<walrider> yes yes yes :D
<walrider> hmm
<walrider> those are expensive guts
<walrider> 700-900$
<Gallomimia> valve actually came out and told their devs prior to the steam machine announcements "it would be a pretty good idea going forward to support both linux and big-picture"
<Gallomimia> overpriced guts.
<walrider> yep
<Gallomimia> my desktop is worth more than double that. plays way better
<Gallomimia> tip: everything looks better at 2560x1440
<Gallomimia> *EVERYTHING*
<walrider> hwo much fps on csgo  ?
<Gallomimia> 60
<walrider> max ?
<Gallomimia> well, i haven't tried it yet
<Gallomimia> but other games with similar engines, yes
<walrider> ok np
<walrider> i get it
<Gallomimia> gtx780Ti
<walrider> one of my nerd is fond of sakura cliker :3
<walrider> nerd friend
<walrider> :3
<Gallomimia> the model numbers don't mean jack. look at the specs
<Gallomimia> haha yeah i've heard of that
<Gallomimia> it looks nice
<Gallomimia> i mean, when its dark and i feel lonely
<walrider> hentai xD
<walrider> xD
<walrider> ill install hero siege
<walrider> and ND
<walrider> and css
<Gallomimia> i prefer to install all the games i can run
<walrider> and rainbow six vegas 2 if available for linux
<Gallomimia> nice!
<Gallomimia> i'd like to pick that one up
<Gallomimia> haven't had much budget for games lately
<walrider> vegas 2 ?
<Gallomimia> right now i'm playing one called Factorio
<Gallomimia> amazingly fun.
<Gallomimia> graphics aren't much to write home about. it's sprite based 2d
<Gallomimia> but... there can be 60 000 sprites on screen at a time
<Gallomimia> so it does need some power and some vram
<walrider> my invest for games is 0.00$ and i own 35-40 game including csgo that i cant run on 1.6ghz dual core laptop xD
<walrider> RIP ME xD
<Gallomimia> hah
<Gallomimia> well that's pretty decent
<Gallomimia> i'm really afraid to find out how much i spent on my steam account :(
<walrider> 40 fps in lol
<Gallomimia> i was going to go thru the banking records but i told one bank to stuff their client card right up their...
<walrider> its fine for me
<Gallomimia> so, now i can't get those records
<walrider> ah sad
<Gallomimia> ah yes. well, my desktop is packed away for now
<walrider> wc
<walrider> oh
<Gallomimia> i'm on a 13" laptop
<walrider> 11.13 am now my exam will start at 2.00 pm
<Gallomimia> really hard to go back to after the beast
<Gallomimia> might as well Q a few downloads and do a bit of review
<Gallomimia> what subject?
<walrider> entreprenureship
<walrider> but im student od computer science xD
<walrider> of*
<walrider> 7 semester final exam
<walrider> we have 8 semester in a diploma on our country
<walrider> 7 semester study and last semester internship
<walrider> add sent
<walrider> wc
<walrider> anyone here?
<walrider> im getting this error after installing steam // Running Steam on ubuntu 15.10 32-bit
<walrider> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<walrider> [2016-06-16 11:27:09] Startup - updater built Jun 14 2016 23:23:08
<walrider> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<walrider> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<walrider>  //
<walrider> fixed it
<walrider>   /join bangladesh
<walrider> wc
<ahmad> hi
<ahmad> hello every one
<Hypatia11> uygyug'
<NeedHelpHere> Hi all i love this distro
<NeedHelpHere> i'm about to install lastest Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS Once i done installing i just updated and ready to go ? or there is else i need to add or do?
<Akuli> Not really
<Akuli> I like to turn on the firewall on my computers, but i'm not sure if its needed or not
<NeedHelpHere> thanks Akuli  is amazing i love Mate
<Akuli> if  you want to be sure you can run 'sudo ufw enable' on a terminal
<NeedHelpHere> so we get 100% identical to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS just with Mate looks right?
<Akuli> it also comes with different programs, but that should be it for the differences
<Akuli> so if you find some instructions for ubuntu 16.04 they'll work on your system
<NeedHelpHere> can you tell me wich differences they are in programs ? also i would like to know if it has the icon like linux mint that tells you that system is up to date?
<Akuli> oh that
<Akuli> i hate linux mint's update manager :D
<NeedHelpHere> well is usefull to know if system is update do we also have it?
<NeedHelpHere> as i need to know if im uptodate like on windows
<Akuli> you don't really need to worry about it
<Akuli> just update it once a week or so and you're good to go :)
<NeedHelpHere> thanks Akuli  but if i want to get a gui that tells me i heard is possible right how i do that?
<Akuli> there should also be an update manager in the menu
<Akuli> i've never actually used 16.04, so i don't know :)
<NeedHelpHere> that's very cool as for anti rookiet and antivirus that opensuse has you think we don't need that also just ufv firewall gui right?
<Akuli> sure, you can install a gui for ufw too
<Akuli> its called gufw
<Akuli> and thats it :)
<NeedHelpHere> this mate is amazing i was waiting long time for it
<NeedHelpHere> i heard also linux is immune to the ivisible pc the bogon who try connect hack your pc like on windows
<NeedHelpHere> is this true?
<Akuli> well
<Akuli> windows is pretty hard to hack into if you haven't disabled its firewall
<Akuli> same thing here :)
<NeedHelpHere> actually metasploit can hack windows in few minutes
<NeedHelpHere> any windows
<NeedHelpHere> as all systems got backdoors nsa implanted to controll spy you and buggy so i think is very easy you diden't know of metasploit?
<NeedHelpHere> to not speak of windows 10 that is a backdoor for nsa it's self i read
<NeedHelpHere> you think windows is safe Akuli ?
<Akuli> i use windows 7 without an antivirus, but i update it
<Akuli> seriously though, viruses come in through your web browser
<Akuli> if you keep that updated and you don't use flash you're safe
<NeedHelpHere> Thanks for info are we safe from metasploit and nsa hacks and backdoors on Ubuntu Akuli ?
<Akuli> well, much safer than windows :)
<Akuli> NeedHelpHere, if you want to know more read this, ubuntu is basically a gnu operating system https://www.gnu.org/proprietary/malware-microsoft.en.html
<NeedHelpHere> Thanks
<Akuli> its basically all the worst things about windows and microsoft collected to one place :)
<NeedHelpHere> i got last question i have a friend who is study pc science to become ethickal hacker
<NeedHelpHere> he told me we can use backbox linux wich is Ubuntu as main os also is this tue?
<NeedHelpHere> true*
<Akuli> you mean, hack into or from ubuntu?
<NeedHelpHere> no i mean this distro for pen testers called backbock linux that unlike kali parrots os and all other pen testing linux distros is Ubuntu latest with all updates
<NeedHelpHere> he says we can use backbox if someone wants as main desktop os is that true?
<Akuli> your distro choice doesn't really change anything
<Akuli> you can install the same programs on any distro
<NeedHelpHere> some hacker distros are not safe to install as main os as they run as root
<NeedHelpHere> so you saying once you remove root they all can be installed as main os like backbox ?
<NeedHelpHere> https://www.quora.com/How-is-good-is-BackBox-Linux-for-use-on-a-day-to-day-basis
<NeedHelpHere> ok i find answer :l
<NeedHelpHere> thanks you know this Ubuntu based distro Akuli ?
<Akuli> no, i don't
<Akuli> like i said, you can turn any distro into anything you want
<NeedHelpHere> nice this one i like mate is perfect
<NeedHelpHere> see you later Akuli  thanks for the info
<danut> a
<danut> heyo
<danut> anyone here?
<Bomber4Chats> How/Where can I download more MATE Tweak panels?
<Bomber4Chats> I'm coming from Kubuntu with KDE Plasma 5 and I really enjoyed the start menu they had there. In U-Mate, the openSUSE option looks the closest, but the search option in the start menu isn't the same as in plasma
<Bomber4Chats> kinda looking for that :-/
<Bomber4Chats> or just simply to discover new panel options
<Bomber4Chats> Or should I revert to installing a different distro?
<Bomber4Chats> yo
<Walrider> wcback
<BigBoss> Hello!
<BigBoss> A question: is there any difference between getting Ubuntu-Mate distro from ubuntu-mate.org and getting Ubuntu from ubuntu.com and then replace Unity with Mate via package download?
<BigBoss> Pregunta: ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre obtener Ubuntu-Mate desde ubuntu-mate.og y obtener ubuntu de ubuntu.com y luego descargar e instalar los paquetes de mate desde el repositorio?
<Akuli> BigBoss, removing all the unity crap will be hard if you download the unity ubuntu first
<Akuli> other than that should be about the same
<teward> BigBoss: you save yourself a massive headache by just downloading the Ubuntu Mate installer ISO
<BigBoss> oh, ok. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04lts now on my pc and i replace unity with mate following the tutorial from ubuntu-mate.org. Now I've installed ubuntu 16.04lts on my notebook and i was thinking reinstall the OS and replace it with mate. I'm doubting if just install the mate packages or downloading iso of Ubuntu-Mate and reinstall all again
<BigBoss> Do you recomend me reinstalling?
<Akuli> probably a good idea, and if you simply copy /home/yourusername somewhere you can add all your settings and files to the new install easily
<Akuli> just copy everything back, be sure to include hidden files. you can view/hide them by pressing Ctrl+H
<BigBoss> Ok. Thanks. I will do that. I just hate the dock on the left and all the graphical resources waisted. Love Mate.
<BigBoss> Thanks all for the help
<walrider> gallomimia ?
<Gallomimia> hi
<walrider> cs source 4.6 GB :S
<walrider> for linux
<walrider> for windows 2GB i think
<walrider> do you have source ?
<chaotix> hello..  in the mate desktop, there are some themes that do not work with compiz that do under other marco.  from what i can gather it has to do with the contents of the metacity folder inside the theme folder
<chaotix> i was thinking maybe it has to do with the xml files
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey, it's chaotix !
<chaotix> does anyone have any input on how to make a theme compatible with compiz?
<chaotix> hey, it's SonikkuAmerica
<chaotix> :)
<chaotix> long time!
<SonikkuAmerica> indeed
<SonikkuAmerica> Some things don't work with Compiz, you say...
<chaotix> yes..  specifically a theme called flattastic..  the metacity window borders wont load..
<chaotix> i was wondering maybe if it is because of the type and contents of the xl files
<chaotix> xml
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, the "XL" files
<SonikkuAmerica> I have no idea; I'm on GNOME 3.20 :P
<chaotix> lol
<chaotix> how are you liking it?
<SonikkuAmerica> It's great; Arch is great; systemd is great; PlayOnLinux is great; etc.
<chaotix> i was using unity for the longest time as my go to, and it still is probably my go to, but i dont have a unity desktop installed on anything right now...  i have been pretty happy with mate and compiz
<chaotix> its like i went back to 2010
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, 10.04
<SonikkuAmerica> we all dream of those days
<chaotix> they are back with mate!
<chaotix> i was in kubuntu for about a month, too...  i just got so sick of the gtk3 titlebars
<chaotix> themes look so much better when there is a title bar in my opinion...
<chaotix> i am curious to try gnome 3.20, i just got a touch screen laptop and i want to see how good the functionality compares to windows 10
<labyrinths> Hello.
<labyrinths> Anyone else get a Firewall Config update today?
<ouroumov> labyrinths, yes
<labyrinths> What's it for?
<labyrinths> Upgrade: gufw:amd64 (16.04.1-0ubuntu1, 16.04.1-0ubuntu1.1)
<labyrinths> You got this?
<ouroumov> I don't know, I was watching the GUI version of the updater
<ouroumov> Hang on a sec
<ouroumov> Damn this shitty wifi
<ouroumov> labyrinths, have you done the upgrade yet?
<labyrinths> Yes.
<labyrinths> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/gufw
<labyrinths> Found it there.
<ouroumov> Right, also phased update
<ouroumov> Okay my other machine has the update
<ouroumov> ...
<ouroumov> Well
<ouroumov> nevermind
<ouroumov> He'll probably able to find out it was a bug fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gui-ufw/+bug/1573567 on his own
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573567 in Gufw "Can't open gufw in Ubuntu 16.04" [Critical,Triaged]
<fifty-sevenC> Yo yo yo. Wassup homies?
<nirux> hello anyone on that can help me with an issue i have?
<bekks> nirux: that strongly depends on your issue :)
<nirux> Is this the proper channel to discuss help issues?
<bekks> Yes.
<nirux> I'm on Ubuntu MATE and my brightness and battery applets have a red exclamation symbol on them
<nirux> and i get a crash on mate-power-manager
<fifty-sevenC> He must have crashed
<mate|43204> Anyone have experience with UM on Banana PI board?
<nomic> no, but on a pi
<nomic> what is your problem
<mate|43204> Well, I'm considering a Banaa PI
<mate|43204> I just wanted to know if UM would run on a B-PI
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-17
<meygahmann> hello everyone :)
<meygahmann> im looking for a command to open application in full screen
<ouroumov> I don't think there is one meygahmann
<ouroumov> But if going full screen after the program is open is OK, you should look towards "wmctrl"
<meygahmann> nah i need the program to run full screen after booting up
<meygahmann> can i write a script that will open an app in full screen?
<nirux> can somebody help me with my ubuntu mate issue?
<emma-> what's the issue?
<nirux> my battery applet disappeared and the brightness applet is a red exclamation point now.
<nirux> when i launch mate-power-manager i get: (mate-power-manager:8854): libupower-glib-WARNING **: Couldn't connect to proxy:
<nirux> any idea what could be the problem?
<glass> did you google that?
<meygahmann> im trying to launch a program in full screen mode
<meygahmann> cant find nothing in google
<glass> its not VMware is it?
<meygahmann> no
<glass> mspaint?
<meygahmann> im making an app and i want it to run full screen when i boot up
<glass> no idea i can only help with ubuntu-mate stuff
<meygahmann> its actually going to be on a raspberry pi
<meygahmann> oh ok
<glass> what lang you writing it in
<tm_> algunos trucos
<tm_> me podeis decir
<meygahmann> in c++
<glass> might try that channel or the pi one
<meygahmann> how do i find these channels
<glass> ummm
<glass> i use hexchat so i go to server > list of channels > and then you can search there or get a full channel list for whatever server your on
<support> hallo
<Toro> Am I the only one who gets NMapplet crashes in Ubuntu mate 16.04?
<user_> is there a torrent for ubuntu mate 16.10?
<unclesam> Can I load Ubuntu Mate on my Dell Chromebook?
<vo_id> Hello guys
<vo_id> i'm trying to switch from ubuntu to MATE following the guide on the wiki, but when I type in the terminal update-alternatives --install "$(which x-terminal-emulator)" x-terminal-emulator "$(which mate-terminal)" 30  it gives me the error: alternative path is not absoulute as it should be
<vo_id> I'm sure I'm making some very easy mistake, can't figure out wich is it
<MarioMey> Hi, there.
<MarioMey> I'm trying to install Guest-Additions in Virtual-Box in Ubuntu-Mate... and it makes nothing.
<MarioMey> Run VBoxLinuxAdditions.run as root... and says:
<Mikelevel> MarioMey~ tienes un paquete en los repositorios
<MarioMey> Mikelevel: ?
<Mikelevel> virtualbox-guest-additions-iso - imagen ISO con las aplicaciones de huésped para VirtualBox
<MarioMey> Iba a decir que leí por ahí que debía instalar build-essential module-assistant... que no lo hice. debería?
<Mikelevel> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<Mikelevel> entiendo que es eso de virtualbox ...
<MarioMey> Serían los paquetes necesarios... que, al hacer como me acabás de decir, se instalan automaticamente, ¿no es así?
<MarioMey> Veo que se están instalando unos cuantos.
<Mikelevel> si
<MarioMey> No exactamente los mismos, pero... ¡son unos cuantos!
<Mikelevel> luego ya dentro de la maquina virtual tienes que instalarlo
<MarioMey> ¿Se habla castellano acá
<MarioMey> ?
<MarioMey> Sí, claro.
<Mikelevel> mejor en #ubuntu-es
<MarioMey> Claro... es que pensé que podría ser algo específico de Ubuntu-Mate... ya que creo que ya había instalado el GuestAddition en algún Ubuntu, alguna vez...
<MarioMey> (no puedo asegurarlo)
<MarioMey> ¿De dónde sos, Mikelevel?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-18
<mary> windos
<mary> windows
<glass> software boutique > fixes > update sources list (runs part way then tells me my internet is not connected) but if i go > Upgrade Installed Packages > everything works ok...
<glass> ideas?
<mate|1503> Hello, all! I'm checking out Ubuntu Mate (coming from openSUSE) and have a quick question: When I copy a file in Caja and paste it into Mate Terminal, it comes with a "file://
<mate|1503> " prefix. Is there a way to turn that off?
<mate|1503> (So that the pasted text is just the path to the file)
<box> hi
<box> anyone in here?
<Guest45773> why did my name get changed
<Guest45773> anyone running mate 16.04 on raspberry pi 3?
<Guest45773> why do people come to irc chats and dont chat?
<Walrider> hi gallomimia :D
<Gallomimia> hey how's it going
<Walrider> cool
<Walrider> and u ??
<Gallomimia> Guest27907: because if you don't leave it running, you can't come back and see the backscroll or any messages left for you.
<Gallomimia> damn.
<Gallomimia> that's for Guest45773. he left
<Walrider> xD
<Gallomimia> oh, not too bad Walrider
<Walrider> hmm
<Gallomimia> playing some factorio
<Walrider> nice
<Walrider> i played vega conflict and hero siege and source
<Walrider> i am working on some reward app
<Walrider> i will get 10.5$ soon enough
<Walrider> from that
<Walrider> then i will recharge my paypal and buy game on steam
<Walrider> :D
<mate|29990> any body know how i can make a link from my nas drive to the matte desktop
<mate|41013> Hello, all. I'm trying to install 16.04 (Mate edition), and am repeatedly getting "Error no 5 Input/Output". The sha256sum of the iso matches what's on the website. I read about previous Ubuntu versions having this error and it being solved by running 'ubiquity --no-migration-assistant', but when I run that in the LiveUSB environment, I get a 'no s
<mate|41013> uch option' error message. This is a brand new hard drive, so I don't think it's that. Any ideas?
<alkisg> mate|41013: are you using a usb stick? how did you create it?
<alkisg> And how are you md5sum'ing it?
<recep> hi
<Guest43751> have a question new to linux here and i remember a site if you were running windows programs you can go to and it would give you rating on different programs that run in wine and there dependencies and body remember what the web address is to that site
<hexa_> i there
<hexa_> is there anyone who can acttually tell how the hell i get the utorrent running?
<hexa_> i am new to linux
<hexa_> and i already tried the internet but the internet kicked me in the balls and told NO
<nomic> try transmission
<hexa_> maybe later then
<nomic> torrent client
<nomic> works
<hexa_> wow
<hexa_> thanks
<hexa_> i will try
<hexa_> thanks
<nomic> trqansmisison works fine .. the best clienet on ubuntut
<nomic> lightweight - works
<hexa_> thanks i will try, many thanks
<nomic> sudo apt-get install transmission
<piratea> snap packages are a good thing?
<piratea> anyone know any snap build tutorial , i did checked one of ubuntu but any other?
<piratea> ...
<piratea> bye
<mate|67239> hello, when minimizing/maximizing windows the animation desn't appear, only a box border appears, how can I fix it?
<patrick__> are all of your guys using ubuntu mate to?
<ouroumov> sure
<ouroumov> hi mate|67239 - I don't understand what you mean? You have a window border with nothing inside?
<mate|67239> http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/files/1466266107.png screenshot of what is happenig when minimizing windows
<patrick__> Help im suing offcorse ubuntu mate 16.04 when i did the sudo apt-get update and after that sudo apt-get upgrade then a half hour later my raspberry pi 3 freezed or somthing and my ubuntu mate wont boot up had to reinstall it why cant i take the updates?
<ouroumov> mate|67239, and that black box stays there?
<mate|67239> no it minimizes properly
<ouroumov> patrick__, you should be able to - it's either a bug or you're just out of luck
<ouroumov> mate|67239, oh so it's just not sexy enough for your taste, is that what you're saying?
<patrick__> ouromov thanks i guess it must be me out of luck then and i need help i got this FUCKING CUBE that keep flashing in slowmotion up in my right corner§
<ouroumov> mate|67239, in that case try another window manager, what are you using now? (Check in MATE Tweak -> Windows)
<mate|67239> marco
<ouroumov> patrick__, please watch your language. What do you mean by cube?
<mate|67239> marco software compositor
<ouroumov> mate|67239, try Marco+Compton
<patrick__> theres this rainbow corlored cube in the corner that keep flashing
<Akuli> patrick__, can you take a screenshot of it?
<patrick__> how
<Akuli> screenshot tool in applications
<patrick__> ok
<mate|67239> with marco compton gpu compositor the same thing happens
<patrick__> it is not there when you take screen shots at it
<Akuli> take the full screen
<patrick__> ok
<Akuli> or use your smartphone
<Akuli> you can share screenshots on http://pasteboard.co/
<ouroumov> mate|67239 : uncheck "enable animations" in MATE Tweak -> Windows
<patrick__> i took one on my phone now
<patrick__> what now
<Akuli> go to pasteboard.ca, send it there and give us a link to it
<Akuli> oops
<Akuli> its pasteboard.co
<mate|67239> ouroumov
<mate|67239>  now it is better, it minimizes instantly
<ouroumov> cool
<patrick__> i cannot open my phone in this linx!
<patrick__> 2 min i will do it on my windows pc and tranfer it
<ouroumov> Why not use the screenshot tool?
<ouroumov> Dude, that's way easier
<ouroumov> Or you know, just hit the PrntScrn key
<patrick__> the screen shot tool dont take the cube it likes overwrites it
<patrick__> like if the cube was invisible
<ouroumov> hm
<mate|67239> ouroumov what i want is windows make an Animated Transition to the panel
<ouroumov> patrick__, just out of curiosity here: have you tried another screen?
<ouroumov> mate|67239, if you want eye candy use "Compiz" as option in MATE Tweak -> Windows. But bewarned, compiz is buggy.
<mate|67239> ok this works as expected
<mate|67239> marco is the default window manager on ubuntu mate?
<ouroumov> Yes
<mate|67239> ouroumov thanks for helping
<ouroumov> yw
<patrick__> hello im back had a problem are you people still here?
<ouroumov> I am
<patrick__> okay how do i send a picture of the cube
<ouroumov> Not sure about Akuli
<ouroumov> patrick__, imgur?
<patrick__> gonna try
<Akuli> imgur works too
<Akuli> you just need to find the upload button :)
<patrick__> im uploading it to imurggg
<patrick__> Upload fialed wtf
<patrick__> mabe its beacuse i dont got a account im just gonna make one
<ouroumov> no
<ouroumov> ...
<patrick__> ?
<ouroumov> patrick__, btw: ouroumov> patrick__, just out of curiosity here: have you tried another screen?
<ouroumov> patrick__, you don't need an account on imgur
<patrick__> well just made an account and i still cant upload the f*** pic
<patrick__> lol worked now
<patrick__> what do i do now
<patrick__> its uploaded
<ouroumov> Well give us the URL
<patrick__> http://imgur.com/edit?album_id=hCSYE
<Akuli> you don't need an account to update stuff
<Akuli> i mean upload
<patrick__> can you guys open the link
<Akuli> yes
<ouroumov> Yes
<Akuli> but that doesn't seem to be ubuntu mate's fault
<ouroumov> And that looks like a screen problem
<Akuli> maybe your monitor is broken?
<ouroumov> patrick__, just out of curiosity here: have you tried another screen? (#3)
<patrick__> no why ouro
<ouroumov> patrick__, please read stuff we write
<patrick__> i do what do you write i havent read...
<patrick__> http://imgur.com/PdBCdgJ   this is the real link the other was a failure look at the dot guys!!
<ouroumov> We've been telling you for a while: this looks like the problem is with your screen, not with your OS
<patrick__> ok i will be back then im gonna try change screen
<ouroumov> Okay
<ouroumov> So is it a Troll on someone who really doesn't know how to use computers?
 * ouroumov takes the bets
<patrick__> Hello im back didnt fix it but i know what the cube is or i know a bit about its
<patrick__> the thing is its a warning cube built into the raspberry pi 3 normally if it keep lighting it means its not getting the needed power from the power supply but i dont know what it means if its blinking i just want a console command or somthing to remove it i've been seaching all over the internet for a fixing
<patrick__> are you guys still here?
<ouroumov> uh
<ouroumov> yes patrick__
<patrick__> can you fix it ouromov
<ouroumov> No
<patrick__> )-: i just want it away it makes me wanna trow the raspberry pi'e  out!
<ouroumov> Ask the guys who build your raspberrypi, or acquire a new power supply for it
<patrick__> i dont know them i bought it from a company cant remember who or were yes in china!
<ouroumov> I'm sure you can find USB power supplies anywhere
<patrick__> but its not the power supply
<patrick__> its only the power supply if it keep lighting but its flashing not lightning
<patrick__> man i hate this.
<ouroumov> Maybe it's flashing because the supplied power fluctuates
<patrick__> fluctates wjat dpes that mean
<ouroumov> Power varies
<patrick__> but im running from a high end power bank
<patrick__> well some people says its my usb cable ):
<ouroumov> Have you joined the #raspberrypi channel?
<patrick__> how
<ouroumov> By typing /join #raspberrypi
<patrick__> okay i will do i found a way io will just have to shutdown the pie to set warnings off i hope it works! be back in a few mins
<patrick__> Dude the problem is fixed i just used another cable!
<patrick__> dude you still here?
<ouroumov> yup
<patrick__> well i cant think my sony cable cant support enught power but a cheap shitty cable works fine
<ouroumov> You know Sony is Evil right?
<patrick__> no i love sony lol :P
<ouroumov> Like, if you had to pick a company worthy of being the leader of the Evil Corps, it'd be sony
<patrick__> hehe
<patrick__> i love sony beacuse they make the fastest phones ps i got a new problem
<patrick__> im trying to watch a movie with vlc media player but its all black the sound is there and so on but vlc media player just shows black why
<ouroumov> Yeah
<ouroumov> Check the forums
<ouroumov> * The Ubuntu MATE forums
<patrick__> huh?
<ouroumov> Here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<patrick__> .
<patrick__> dont work ive tried those i could finde
<patrick__> join #raspberrypi
<patrick__> how do i join
<mate|17851> How do I remove the borders at the top of open programmes?
<Guest26690> just install ubuntu mate 16.04 on an old Intel single-core previously running WindowsXP.  Not bad so far!
<Akuli> my neighbour has a 14.04 installation on an old xp computer too
<Akuli> not too awful :)
<Guest26690> The system monitor indicates that I am using about 25% CPU and 425Mb of Ram at idle.  These numbers are a bit higher than I had experienced running Ubuntu 12.04 with a Gnome desktop environment.
<Akuli> if you really want to go go light you'll get devuan with xfce
<Guest26690> I tried Debian 8.4 Mate from a live DVD this morning and it was running on very little system resources.
<Akuli> devuan should be even better, it uses sysvinit instead of systemd
<Akuli> i run it on my laptop with MATE and an SSD, crazy fast :D
<Guest26690> I am trying to convert this old box for a neighbor who checks his email and Facebook for keeping up with family.
<Guest26690> I am not familiar with this distribution.  I think it is worth a try for this project. Thanks, Akuli!
<Akuli> they're working on a live installer, but it's not quite ready yet
<Akuli> so i'd suggest installing debian from a mini.iso on a test computer if you have one, and then try devuan
<Guest26690> That's fine.  There is nothing but Ubuntu Mate on the current HDD.
<Akuli> try it on a test computer or virtualbox first anyway. partitioning is a bit different in a text-based installer :)
<Guest26690> I will check out this distro.  It may be the answer.
<teratv> Hi All, anyone could help me to setup select all SD space for /root? I'm using ubuntu 15.10 and I can't see any option during the installation
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-19
<chris_> hello
<nomic> hello
<fifty-sevenC> hello
<Guest24837> Bonjour,
<Guest24837> comment ajouter des icones  dans  PLANK  sur docklet ?
<mac7> Is there a software program to change channel settings for a samsung smarttv?
<mac7> Which can be used in ubuntu-mate naturally
<gobeth> aa
<ashraful> o
<Akuli> Hi ashraful
<Akuli> people are so shy
<az> hi, gnome-software keep loading and show nothing
<nomic> what software
<az> gnome software center
<Akuli> why don't you use the terminal?
<Akuli> much easier, and works really reliably
<az> it add 10 extra key to every software I want to install
<az> for example: 1. terminal >> 2. type : sudo apt install something (+17 character)
<az> in a GUI I open it then type the software name then install. less than 5 key press
<user2635> I'm building up a lot of notification icons
<user2635> On windows, there's an extra panel where the 'hidden' icons are
<user2635> Is there a solution for this on MATE?
<nomic> you can disable notifications
<nomic> user2635
<user2635> nomic,  i dont want to
 * nomic hs turned them off
<qdk> How do I get Ubuntu MATE 16.04 to boot from a NVMe device on a laptop? The installation (from USB stick) completes just find with grub install on /dev/nvme0n1, but nothing happens when I select the NVMe device at boot.
<qdk> How do I get Ubuntu MATE 16.04 to boot from a NVMe device on a laptop? The installation (from USB stick) completes just find with grub install on /dev/nvme0n1, but nothing happens when I select the NVMe device at boot. <- fixed. the installation "forgot" to make the /boot partition bootable.
<Artemis3> qdk, i wonder if your install is legacy or uefi
<qdk> Artemis3: legacy settings in BIOS.
<Artemis3> setting the "boot" flag is simply boot again the iso and enter gparted set the boot flag apply reboot
<Artemis3> if you think thats the problem
<dominik> hallo kann mir jemand helfen
<usuario> hola
<usuario> HELLO
<usuario> HELP ME?
<h82or8> i've got an older AMD APU machine and MATE boots to a blank screen on 16.04 (i know, it's an AMD). any other flavors that might work?
<bekks> h82or8: How about just fixing the black screen issue instead?
<bekks> !nomodeset | h82or8
<ubottu> h82or8: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<h82or8> bekks: tried. maybe something else along with it?
<bekks> Maybe doublecheck BIOS for the GPU chipset in use, explicitely enable one, disable the other.
<h82or8> bekks: only one. apu w/ 6620G
<bekks> h82or8: Did you enable nomodeset along with disabling quiet and disabling splash?
<ali1234> h82or8: can you get a shel on the system?
<h82or8> ali1234: nope.
<ali1234> you tried pressing ctrl-alt-f1?
<h82or8> ali1234: grub, yes. ctrl-alt-f?, nope
<ali1234> what about if you select rescue mode from grub?
<h82or8> bekks: removing 'quiet splash' gets me to login screen
<h82or8> bekks: ...along w/ nomodeset
<ali1234> graphical login?
<h82or8> ali1234: yup
<bekks> Cool
<h82or8> thanks all
<antonio_> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-12
<Stanley> Hello having issues installing Ubuntu mate seems to hang at boot logo might be GPU related?
<stumate> hello
<infide1castr0> messed around with Linux Mint for a while, excited to try out the new Ubuntu Mate, downloading the image right now, so quite new...  what do you guys think is so great about it?
<ouroumov> You mean, compared to Linux Mint?
<infide1castr0> oh I just meant in general haha, just wanted to hear some community opinion about it, get a conversation going
<ouroumov> infide1castr0, we have an extensive repository of opinions that you can read here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/why-do-you-use-linux-and-why-did-you-choose-ubuntu-mate/12572
<deskwizard> the wallpapers are really cool.
<deskwizard> lol :P
<ouroumov> I like them too. ^^
<infide1castr0> well certainly a lot of reading there, haha thanks mate
<ouroumov> yw
<infide1castr0> and I am a fan of cool wallpapers))
<infide1castr0> but, @ouroumov did you have any certain opinions on UbuntuMATE v Mint?
<Jack_Sparrow__> As an old timer I like Mint Mate because of the single bottom menu and lots of tools where I expect to find them
<Jack_Sparrow__> I was a user of 98 and XP and have always had a single bottom menu .  I found KDE too klunky but in all honesty I have not given it serious consideration in years
<Jack_Sparrow__> I quit Ubuntu over Unity
<infide1castr0> interesting, what brought you over here to ubutntu mate?
<Jack_Sparrow__> I wanted to see how it goes with Mate development over here.   I can add my mint menu if I really find I like what I am seeing
<infide1castr0> that is interesting, when I messed around with Mint I was using Cinnamon, so I am new to mate in general
<Jack_Sparrow__> Then you need to at least look at Mint-Mate
<infide1castr0> I am quite amateur, so I am only recently learning about mate really, you think mint is a better start over this ubuntu one?
<Jack_Sparrow__> The beauty of testing live usb..   try a lot of them
<Jack_Sparrow__> Setup partitions so you can slide a new linux in and keep your stuff
<Jack_Sparrow__>  think Ubuntu Mate is Very New and will change a lot over the next few versions
<infide1castr0> I am excited to see where this new ubuntu mate goes, I liked ubuntu when I first read about it, and tried it out before I settled for Linux Mint
<infide1castr0> I will have to look into that idea you  mentioned of bringing the mint bar into ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow__> It wont be that easy and you would mix some repos that should not be ixed
<Jack_Sparrow__> mixed
<infide1castr0> well then I will take that slower haha, I have a lot to learn, that is for certain
<Jack_Sparrow__> I would suggest Mint Mate over Ubntu Mate if only for the current level of support. spotchat..
<Jack_Sparrow__> INstall a few live linux releases on a handful of flash drives and go explore.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Distrowatch.com  is fun
<ubuntu__> ur dumb
<Jack_Sparrow__> Yes Duffus..  Did you have a point
<ubuntu__> No not really
<ouroumov> <Jack_Sparrow__>  think Ubuntu Mate is Very New and will change a lot over the next few versions -> Yes, but the changes shouldn't impact the workflow
<Jack_Sparrow__> I have high hopes for it..
<Guest79445> ubuntu mate won't shut down it starts right back up when i try to shutdown.
<Guest79445> bye
<Jack_Sparrow__> Love to see his source list.
<tony_> Strange behavior with Darktable -- when installed it takes over my Places menu.  The first five items launch Darktable instead of going where they are supposed to.  Any ideas?
<bcracer5> i just started using 16.04 Mate,  my system keeps loking up while running google Chrome
<bcracer5> *locking
<vlt> tony_: Never expirienced that behaviour on several Ubuntu MATE machines.
<bcracer5> any advice?
<bcracer5> i have been running ubuntu for 7 years
<tony_> Whatever Darktable is doing to my system, it's repeatable.  I un-installed it, the menus went back to normal.  Re-installed it and they malfunctioned again.
<vlt> tony_: Worked for me on 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04; haven
<vlt> ’t tried anything newer.
<jimmy_> anyone suggest a good FPS game for linux
<tony_> A solution, of sorts.  I installed an updated Darktable.  Now the Places menu is gone entirely.
<tony_> I don't think I'll miss it.
<thedabbler> Hello.
<thedabbler> Is there a way I can reset my fonts back to normal on Ubuntu MATE?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-13
<Guest73651> guest79445
<Guest73651> ubuntu 16.04 restarts when i try to shut down.
<Guest73651> is this an empty room
<Guest73651> all day
<KTrad> no I'm just heading to bed
<KTrad> will be back sometime after 7AM Eastern
<Guest73651> ok
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> agar.io/#ZFMLSY
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> agar.io/#ZFMLSY
<eso4a> e
<eso4a> ee
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> agar.io/#ZFMLSY
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> agar.io/#ZFMLSY
<eso4a> agar.io/#ZFMLSY
<eso4a> http://agar.io/#HPSSXC
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> http://agar.io/#HPSSXC
<eso4a_> pasar la party
<eso4a_> eee
<eso4a__> agar.io/#MXCAL7
<eso4a__> agar.io/#MXCAL7
<mate|18114> how do I get the ubuntu mate theme on a ubuntu mate core install?
<mate|18114> actually I want a minimal ubuntu mate installation and sadly this is not available
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find motion
<ubottu> Found: gmotionlive, libemotion-dev, libemotion1, motion, qstopmotion, stopmotion, tryton-modules-sale-promotion, xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion, W:, W: (and 118 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=motion&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<TaZeR> the best kernel is the one usually with a version number closest to your birthday
<TaZeR> so make sure to pick the right one!
<eyobed> I want to write in Ethiopic. How can I do it?
<eyobed> I want to write phonetic Ethiopic, but I could not. How can I do it?
<rush22> hi
<rush22> i need help if there's somebody on
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deskwizard> fail.
<kader> Bonjour, sollicite aide ! Après mise a jour d'ubuntu Mate 16.10 32bits vers la 17.04, j'ai perdu connexion internet.Débutant sur linux, demande aide merci!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-14
<timon_> sudo apt-get update
<timon_> am i fat
<timon_> yo yo yo
<timon_> whats up
<timon_> bro
<timon_> bro?
<KTrad[A]> Are you talking to me?
<timon_> wat wat he he he
 * KTrad is confused
<timon_> so so no no
<timon_> do you like cake
<KTrad> Who doesn't like cake?
<KTrad> Well that was weird :/
<timon_> can some one help me
<KTrad> With what?
<timon_> how do you download apps
<timon_> for the app manager
<timon_> i can not find it
<KTrad> Well you have the software centre and apt for terminal. What app do you want to install?
<timon_> some app cold super tux kart
<timon_> i think that is what it is cold
<KTrad[A]> sorry laptop crashed
<KTrad[A]> what app?
<timon_> i meant to say called not cold
<timon_> can you help me find the app manager i can not find it
<timon_> i know there is one
<timon_> i just cant find it
<timon_> it is called super tux kart
<timon_> i think
<timon_> i can not find the software center
<KTrad> Is software center not installed?
<KTrad> If not just open up a terminal and type: supd apt install software-center
<timon_> okay i will try that
<KTrad> https://www.linuxbabe.com/games/install-supertuxkart-0-9-2-ubuntu-16-04
<KTrad> also follow that to install super tux kart
<KTrad> brb have to go pickup my kid
<timon_> okay thanks i used the link and it worked
<timon_> and i installed the software center
<timon_> okay
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find filezilla
<ubottu> Found: filezilla, filezilla-common, libfilezilla-dev, libfilezilla0, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 114 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=filezilla&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<jonathan_> saludos
<jonathan_> speak spanis ?? \
<KTrad> no
<codrin> salutare am o problema cu ubuntu mate 16.04 nu isi instaleaza update-urile de nici o culoare daca ii dau sa caute dupa update-uri nici macar nu imi apare sa ma autentific
<codrin> ce distributie imi recomandati pentru un calculator cu un procesor pentium dualcore 4 gb ram (insa joc f mult minecraft care ocupa pe putin 1.5 gb
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alkisg> !!ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<apollo_> How to install online tv in ubuntu
<ouroumov> alkisg, you there?
<alkisg> Hi ouroumov
<ouroumov> hi
<ouroumov> alkisg, can you reproduce this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/1697891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697891 in openssh (Ubuntu) "SSH X11 forwarding broken on Zesty" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> ouroumov: ah, I'm not on zesty, I would need to fire up a VM etc; could you remind me tomorrow?
<ouroumov> Sure
<alkisg> Does that happen on zesty client or on zesty server?
<ouroumov> Zesty client
<alkisg> OK, will be easy to test
<ouroumov> (Xenial server)
<alkisg> Btw, could you check if printing to pdf (or printer) from firefox, says date=1970?
<ouroumov> checking
<alkisg> Go to any page and print to pdf, and check bottom right of the page
<alkisg> For me it's stuck in 1/1/70, 1:41 pm
<ouroumov> Yeah alkisg, file is marked as being created at the UNIX epoch, lol
<alkisg> Heh
<alkisg> OK, will report it tomorrow
<ouroumov> oh wait alkisg
<ouroumov> Actually I missed the "firefox" part
<ouroumov> I've just printed from Atril
<alkisg> Atril puts banners?
<alkisg> Ah, I meant, that firefox puts that there,
<alkisg> either in .pdf or in printer
<alkisg> And of course if it's in the pdf, however you print it later on, it will still be there
<alkisg> So it's a firefox bug, not an atril bug; atril just prints what the .pdf has
<alkisg> s/banner/footer
<ouroumov> oh, so epoch is normal
<ouroumov> checking in firefox
<ouroumov> Hm, I don't see any problem
<alkisg> So if you go e.g. to www.google.com, and print it to a pdf,
<alkisg> and then you open the result, google.pdf,
<alkisg> you don't see the epoch there?
<ouroumov> Yeah it writes 14/06/2017
<alkisg> Is that xenial or zesty?
<ouroumov> Zesty with Firefox 53.0.3
<alkisg> ty; will check if it only affects xenial or my installation then
<alkisg> ouroumov: ssh -X xenial-pc pluma, works for me from my zesty vm
<ouroumov> weird, I tried in a VM too just now and it doesn't work for me
<ouroumov> Maybe my Xenial machine is screwed up
<ouroumov> Okay, so that's likely the case, I've just tried against a Trusty server and it works
<jbyd> buenos dias
<jbyd> por favor me enseñan a compartir archivos o carpetas entre ubuntu mate y win10 a traves de una red wifi
<barberi> HI
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hey
<shantorn> is anyone familiar with accomplishing the tor browser install using the software boutique installer, mine keeps timing out no matter what mirror i use or asks me if i am connected to the internet
<shantorn> it sits at downloading signature for a bit then errors
<ouroumov> hi shantorn
<shantorn> hi
<ouroumov> have you run the update first?
<ouroumov> did you *
<shantorn> from software boutique?
<ouroumov> No, system update, then subscribed to Welcome updates
<shantorn> hmm not like that no, apt-update then?
<ouroumov> yeah, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ouroumov> shantorn, btw what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<shantorn> its been since 15 since i have used ubuntu so i have forgotten a bit, sorry
<ouroumov> no problem
<shantorn> 17.04 and its all up to date
<shantorn> @bamboo:~$ sudo apt full-upgrade
<shantorn> Reading package lists... Done
<shantorn> Building dependency tree
<shantorn> Reading state information... Done
<shantorn> Calculating upgrade... Done
<shantorn> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shantorn> dang sorry
<shantorn> i know better i appologise
<shantorn> ouroumov, also i could use some help setting up my optimus graphics if there is someone versed in that
<Astro7467> @shantorn: before the apt full-upgrade, did you run sudo apt update?
<shantorn> yes
<Astro7467> Okay
<shantorn> thank you for asking though, it prompted me to review my terminal to verify i wasnt going bonkers
<Astro7467> is your repository source set to main or a country specific one? sometimes being of main causes greif
<Astro7467> try; sudo apt-cache policy torbrowser-launcher
<Astro7467> I get;
<Astro7467>   Installed: 0.2.7-1
<Astro7467>   Candidate: 0.2.7-1
<shantorn> i show the same
<shantorn> brb
<shantorn> Astro7467, any other ideas on how to get the tor-launcher to not time out or error 404?
<Astro7467> @shantorn could try to download the deb directly from Ubuntu thru browser and install with dpkg or gdebi
<Astro7467> give me a sec to find the URL
<Astro7467> in the meantime, are you able to install any other pkgs from the Ubuntu repository? eg debian-goodies?
<Astro7467> unverified src : https://ubuntu.pkgs.org/17.04/ubuntu-universe-amd64/torbrowser-launcher_0.2.7-1_amd64.deb.html
<alkisg> He left
<Astro7467> Okay - missed the notice - thanks
 * alkisg likes pidgin; it shows persons that are no longer here, in italics, so it's easy to see if someone left or not
<Astro7467> using IRCcloud cos I'm too time poor for a znc install
<raspberrymateUK> hello!
<teward> kudos to Mate, it's faster than Unity lol
<Akuli> yeah it is :)
<DarkPsydeLord> and better looking
<DarkPsydeLord> also a lot more customizable
<KTrad> I was actually a fan of Unity. Preferred MATE obviously but Unity was nice.
<DarkPsydeLord> i hate unity the most thats why i got into mate :)
<KTrad> I got into MATE because it was the only DE that ran at a reasonable speed on my old iMac G5 when I compiled it for FreeBSD
<DarkPsydeLord> KTrad, well theres plenty of options, im using i3 + mate on my arch build
<DarkPsydeLord> i threw marco compositor out of the window
<KTrad> I like i3 just not my choice for my daily computer
<DarkPsydeLord> back in time i used crunchbang also which was super light and awesome to use
<DarkPsydeLord> today its justr arch and ubuntu mate
<KTrad> I miss #!
<KTrad> was my distro of choice for aging computers
<DarkPsydeLord> i liked puppy for that purpose
<KTrad> was never a fan of puppy
<KTrad> DSL was nice though
<DarkPsydeLord> damn small linux
<DarkPsydeLord> is it going on still?
<KTrad> no it's dead
<DarkPsydeLord> what a shame it was nice tough
<KTrad> yea
<DarkPsydeLord> anyway we have mate :D
<KTrad> very true
 * KTrad pets her powerbook dualbooting OSX 10.4.11 and Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<KTrad> I have a 486DX4-100 that has TinyCore installed. Runs pretty slow but the 48mb of ram is just enough to open up a text editor haha
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> i had my 386 working till 2014
<KTrad> Still have one but the HDD finally died on it. All 500mb of it lol
<KTrad> my 8088 on the other hand is dead. Just keep it around as decoration
<yo2> hello
<mate|84473> hi guys
<mate|84473> I use UMATE on raspberry PI3
<mate|84473> I have 2 wifi interface (internal on and usb one)
<mate|84473> How can I had a static route each time an interface is up ?
<Astro7467> @mate|84473: ur question is probably to non-MATE related to find assistance here
<Astro7467> a Google of "Ubuntu wifi static routes" provides what look to be many promising results
<mate|84473> The thing is that my route disappear when the interface is down
<mate|84473> I think writting a script which recreate the route automatically, each time the interface comes up
<stain> hi i have a problem
<stain> is the pentium p6100 good for a 32 bit??
<Jack_Sparrow__> Dont buy 32 bit
<rahtgaz> stain: yes. it includes the x86 instruction set
<stain> thanks
<rahtgaz> i mean to say the full x86 instruction set. but he got it
<johnjay>  3
<motobot> Hi All! I'm new to RPi and Ubuntu Mate
<motobot> I want to setup my RPi as a headless server that I will connect with via ssh
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-15
<motobot> Where do I find the configuration on my RPi to make it accessible from a terminal on my PC?
<motobot> Right now I cannot connect
<motobot> I'm looking at firewall settings at the moment. I think this may do it
<ubuntu-mate> hi, I can't boot in to any OS including mate which created the boot menu which is now gone after a big gaming overload crash in windows
<ubuntu-mate> I am on a Live CD and would like to at least find the Mate Installation
<roberto_> Good night
<motobot> not sure if a restart is required to enable the firewall settings
<motobot> g'nite roberto
<roberto_> ;]
<roberto_> motobot, do you know customize color clock in Ubuntu Mate?
<deskwizard> ubuntu-mate: if I understand you corrently you wnat to apt-get boot-repair (or something like that)
<deskwizard> that should get the system up, but your partitions should still show up when booted on the livecx
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<deskwizard> s/livecx/livecd
<ubuntu-mate> they do
<deskwizard> sorry mate, I must be missing something here... quite not sober either so not really helping hehehe
<ubuntu-mate> can I do that from this live CD?
<deskwizard> ubuntu-mate: depends what THAT is :P help me a bit here :P
<ubuntu-mate> so that it will re-create the boot menu on power up - apt get boot-repair
<ubuntu-mate> is what I am talking about
<ubuntu-mate> is there such a thing?
<deskwizard> ubuntu-mate: mkay, yeah you can install it on the livecd once its booted, apt-get it like usual
<deskwizard> when you run it it should find your install and fix the boot meny
<deskwizard> s/meny/menu
<ubuntu-mate> thanks
<roberto_> do you know customize color clock in Ubuntu Mate?
<ubuntu-mate> nothing usual about me being in Ubuntu
<deskwizard> ubuntu-mate: not as far as I'm aware
<deskwizard> besides being, you know, cool 'cause not windows lol
<deskwizard> but jokes aside, boot repair should do it for you, worked for me ;)
<deskwizard> ubuntu-mate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ubuntu-mate> Invalid operation boot-repair
<deskwizard> sudo apt-get install boot-repaor
<deskwizard> boot-repair*
<ubuntu-mate> where will it install on a live boot?
<deskwizard> ubuntu-mate: live file system, it'll be gone if you reboot the live cd, but we dont care since we only need it once :)
<deskwizard> (unless you made your live media with persistance enabled yaddi-yadda)
<deskwizard> but the last point remains ;)
<ubuntu-mate> Unable to locate package boot-repair
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$
<ubuntu-mate> no I do not know what I am doing
<deskwizard> more likely my fault, 1 sec
<deskwizard> ah...
<ubuntu-mate> I am old, sick and slow and so is my computer
<deskwizard> go to the link I gave you earlier, the 2nd option will give you the commands you need to run
<deskwizard> it's not in the ubuntu repository but in another ppa thats why it wouldnt find it
<deskwizard> ubuntu-mate: makes 2 of us ;)
<ubuntu-mate> I'm just glad to see something on the screen after days of nada
<ubuntu-mate> the CD-rom would not even read a live CD before
<ubuntu-mate> drive I mean
<deskwizard> wow, thats quite the crash, even for windows hehehe
<ubuntu-mate> well if they had Black Desert Online in Mate, I wouldn't be in windows
<ubuntu-mate> anyway thanks for the link I will just slowly read and learn
<deskwizard> no worries, there's a lot of text for the little you actually have to do hehehe
<deskwizard> install package, run, click repair, reboot
<deskwizard> TLDR version
<deskwizard> hit me up if anything come up, I'll be around for a little while, my glass isn't empty yet :P
<deskwizard> even more if you get it working, I don't care about the thank yous, just wanna help get stuff up
<deskwizard> (there's a your mom joke in there)
<ubuntu-mate> yes I will let you know if it worked and I appreciate the joke
<deskwizard> cool :)
<ubuntu-mate> it's running that's a good sign, it's scanning my installation, fingers crossed deskwizard
 * deskwizard crosses fingers, eyes and toes
<ubuntu-mate> lol
<deskwizard> I had a "touching wood" joke as well but decided to let it slide lol
<deskwizard> ubuntu-mate: I hope it'll work :)
<ubuntu-mate> yeah let it slide, goodness knows how long this will take, it actually takes and hour to show up a menu on a windows repair usb and then it doesn't work
<ubuntu-mate> my computer is so sick, no idea why it takes so long to do anything after a "click"
<deskwizard> could be a lot of things, from a dusty cpu cooler to a dying power supply, or just being old like mines hehe
<ubuntu-mate> windows 10 on a computer that did not come with it has a lot to answer for in terms of destruction
<ubuntu-mate> anyway it's still scanning and I need breakfast
<ubuntu-mate> so thanks for pointing me to the right place
<deskwizard> np mate, glad I could be helpful
<deskwizard> have a nice snack :)
<ubuntu-mate> thumbs up
<ubuntu-mate> =omg still scanning
<ubuntu-mate> foiled again - GPT detected whatever that is - so why it find the bios-grub partition that was there before instead of making yet another partition?
<ubuntu-mate> I mean, why didn't it find it?
<ubuntu-mate> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<deskwizard> ubuntu-mate: uhm, strange
<emre> eemre450
<Kenzo> hello all
<Kenzo> does anyone know how to download a public key? i'm trying to authorize the avast repository i just added but the pgp i need to add is just a jumble of alphanumerics on a webpage. not dowloadable.
<Kenzo> no one?
<Kenzo> hey guys, i've tried to add a pgp key and got the error "gpg: invalid armour header" any ideas what this might mean?
<Astro7467> no instructions/info on the avast site?
<Astro7467> see if this helps https://www.ghacks.net/2011/03/31/adding-missing-ppa-keys-to-an-apt-keyring/
<Kenzo> none that are helpful unfortunately. thanks i'll check it out
<Kenzo> i'm not sure where to go from there. i've created the key/pgp file from the appendix that avast pointed to i just don't know what's up with their headers
<teward> Kenzo: is this for the Avast repository key, or no?
<Kenzo> teward, yes is it
<teward> Kenzo: ah, well it's not that hard heh.  First: wget http://files.avast.com/files/resellers/linux/avast.gpg
<teward> second: `sudo apt-key add avast.gpg`
<teward> (FWIW: https://support.business.avast.com/hc/en-us/articles/210816523-Avast-Installation-for-Ubuntu-Debian- plus personal knowledge is where this came from)
<teward> note wget is a terminal command ;)
<teward> and I had to go through this setting up Avast AV on a mail server so... :)
<teward> (it's still working!  :D)
<Kenzo> ah thanks, see i copied/pasted the key into a text file as the instructions on avast didn't mention wget. the i did the sudo apt-key add to the path of the key i saved
<Kenzo> should that not work?
<teward> Kenzo: *sometimes*?  But it's really odd when trying to pull from a web page - because your browser can screw things over.
<teward> Kenzo: just wget the file instead of copy/pasting - it downloads the file instead of displaying it in your web browser without proper formatting.
<teward> (they should be serving that as text/plain but they don't.)
<Kenzo> i copied from their appendix on the last page
<Kenzo> http://deb.avast.com/lin/doc/techdoc.pdf
<teward> Kenzo: probably better to just pull from the file itself ;)
<teward> besides, you're copying formatted text from a PDF - guarantee you there's extra control chars in there breaking the data in the armored text data.
<Kenzo> yeah i think so! thanks teward :)
<Kenzo> teward, do you know whether this will run well on a desktop? i'm not on a server
<Kenzo> does anyone know whether it's ok to to run a server antivirus on a desktop/laptop
<KTrad> What do you mean exactly?
<KTrad> Like an antivirus designed for a linux server on your desktop, or run an antivirus server while also using it as your desktop
<Kenzo> the former, antivirus designed for server to run on desktop
<KTrad> should be fine
<Kenzo> even without a gui?
<KTrad> My question is why even run an antivirus on a linux box? It's just a desktop right? And you're not going to be sharing much files to OSX/Windows?
<Kenzo> more of a safe than sorry situation. and if i move files from another pc via usb i'd like to know any nasties could be picked up.
<KTrad> fair enough
<ouroumov> Just so you know, people have reported problems with AVs on Ubuntu MATE.
<Kenzo> ah really? anything in particular - false positives?
<KTrad> Do you know which one specifically? And is it a MATE specific issue or Ubuntu as a whole?
<ouroumov> Well, stuff like that: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/caja-with-dropbox-antivirus-problem-infinite-starting-caja/7160
 * KTrad waits for her powerbook to load
<ouroumov> False positive breaking stuff is not an uniquely Linux issue
<Kenzo> i'm hoping that the issue in that link is down to the specific programme not liking dropbox. which i don't use. i like a gui so this server antivirus might not be the one
<KTrad> doesn't avast make a linux AV?
<KTrad> Their windows offering isn't horrible. Might want to look at that
<KTrad> though I have my servers using ClamAV
<Kenzo> used to but i think they dropped support for it a while ago and focused on the server edition.
<Kenzo> i'm going off this article http://www.networkworld.com/article/2989137/linux/av-test-lab-tests-16-linux-antivirus-products-against-windows-and-linux-malware.html
<Kenzo> maybe sophos is my best bet
<KTrad> Comodo and Sophos seem to be decently liked
<Kenzo> comodo seemed not to perform well according to AV-Test which surprised me
<KTrad> I personally don't use one
<KTrad> so have not first hand experience
<KTrad> that reminds me though I need to update my e-mail server
<akuma> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<akuma> where are u?
<akuma> cant access anything
<akuma> thanks, China
<akuma> anyone?
<alkisg> This channel is for ubuntu questions
<alkisg> Not for geography...
<akuma> oh...
<akuma> sorry
<alkisg> np
<akuma> how do I install things?
<alkisg> You open software boutique from the menu
<akuma> keeps giving me the message "failed to install packages"
<alkisg> Open a terminal. Run this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. What's the output? Put it to paste.ubuntu.com.
<akuma> I ran "sudo apt-get update", but it failed
<alkisg> We need to see the output to know why it failed
<akuma> 1 sec
<elijah> hi
<melih> sa
<Kyros> what would be the easiest way to go about running telegram when I login?
<pavlushka> Kyros: try session-manager
<Kyros> you just made me realize i could add it to the startup apps
<Kyros> which works
<Kenzo> ouroumov, think you may have been right about antiviruses not playing nicely with ubuntu-mate. since installing sophos i've had to force shutdown my system because it just crashed :/
<Kenzo> i've had to do that twice! not sure if merely coincidence
<Kenzo> why is it that software updater doesn't want to update "X.Org X Window System"? it's always unchecked but still there
<plaindave> I'm unable to turn on flash in Chromium. I d/l'd flash and tried to follow the instructions in readme.txt, but failed. Any help would be appreciated.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-16
<mate|3127> Hello folks.  Just got Mate installed on Pi 3 and can't install updates because /boot partition is too small.
<mate|3127> Any advice?  Or do I have to do the gparted dance?
<mate|3127> Also, Chromium won't install from the boutique.  No .deb files are found.
<mate|3127> Is that a known issue?
<motobot> I had the same issue with the partition size
<motobot> No advice, really, just speculating
<motobot> Is there a way to enlarge the partition of the system? Similar to Mac OS environment?
<jonas_> oi
<jonas_> so how do i install chromium on ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi? not a big fan of firefox.
<melis> hello all baby
<Guest7826> hi
<KTrad> hiya
<jeepneystride> asd
<jeepneystride> sadas
<jnewt> when i plug in a usb disk to i see unnamed drive (/dev/sdd) in caja computer:///   when i try to open it, i get "unable to mount location an operation is already pending".   i can go to terminal and sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/usb  .  how do i get this to enumerate properly (sdd1 instead of sdd so that it will mount from the de)
<Jack_Sparrow__> what format is that partition
<jnewt> when mounting, df -T show vfat
<jnewt> Jack_Sparrow__, ^
<Jack_Sparrow__> Try a drive with ext4 or something known to work, let people know if uefi or some virtual machine setup is involved
<Jack_Sparrow__> format it with usb writer
<jose__> hello, can somebody help me?
<Akuli> what's the problem?
<jose__> i just intalled a days ago ubuntu mate 16.04, and plymouth is not showing, i would like to know how to fix that
<jnewt> no virtual machine.  i don't know about uefi.  I don't think i can use it on windows if it's ext4.  i want something that i can transfer from one to the other without any hassles.
<Jack_Sparrow__> jnewt, It was just for a test, but I dont have time to help you.  good luck
<timon_> HELP
<lesik_> hey, is the mutiny layout supposed to work yet? on a fresh 17.04 install, applications crash as soon as I open a menu.
<lesik_> definitely reproductible
<timon_> what?
<lesik_> segmentation fault
<timon_> okay?
<timon_> so HELP
<timon_> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<timon_> HELP
<timon_> HELP!!!!!
<timon_> SOME ONE HELP
<timon_> WAY WILL NO ONE HELP ME!!!!!
<lesik_> timon_: nobody will help you when you are writing in caps and abusing exclamation marks
<Akuli> lesik_, oh lol i confused you with timon_
<Akuli> i have no idea about your question though, i just use 14.04 and it works :)
<lesik_> well, if somebody could confirm this bug, it should be definitely reported
<lesik_> as this is a fresh install and we don't want this bug to get into 18.04
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-17
<Guest37194> I may have corrected the restarting problem I was having, by changing the usb port the mouse was using
<aus_mal> Hi, can anyone help me with fixing an issue where highlighted parts of the desktop turn black?
<aus_mal> *forgot to say please
<glino> Das Paketinstallationsprogramm bleibt leer und lässt sich auch nicht aktualisieren obwohl eine Internetverbindung besteht.
<mate|70390> hi
<karjala_> hi
<codeiter> hi, i try to install addional theme from ubuntu-mate-welcome but i got:   Package arc-theme isn't available
<dustin> what is this
<Jack_Sparrow__> Ubuntu Mate Support
<deskwizard> any of you ever tried using spek on 16.04 ?
<deskwizard> nvm
<codeiter> @deskwizard i tried 'spek' on 16.04.2 LTS (Xenial Xerus) 32-bit. work perfectly & quickly
<deskwizard> codeiter: thanks, it was a case of RTFM
<Runferurlife> hello everyone
<deskwizard> o/
<Runferurlife> lots of ppl in here
<Runferurlife> that is cool
<Runferurlife> new to linux.. downloaded fresh install of MATE
<Runferurlife> if it works well with this laptop I am going to create a server with some old hardware I have
<ouroumov> Hi Runferurlife
<Runferurlife> hello ouroumov
<ouroumov> Runferurlife, just so you know, there's a lot of people connected to this channel indeed, but there's a lot less people actually in front of their computer.
<Runferurlife> yes.. that will probably be me
<ouroumov> ^^
<Runferurlife> how long have you been a Linux user?
<Runferurlife> you an expert?
<ouroumov> I've been a Linux user for about 7 years, and I would say I'm an advanced user, but I wouldn't go so far as to call myself an "expert"
<Runferurlife> do you know much about s?
<Runferurlife> *STEAM installs on mate
<ouroumov> No, I'm not a gamer, but you should be able to install that from the software boutique.
<Runferurlife> I tried to install from the software boutique
<Runferurlife> it opened and updated fine the first time until it was finished and then closed out
<Runferurlife> I rebooted
<Runferurlife> now when I try to open it
<Runferurlife> it just opens for about a half a second and then closes
<ouroumov> Hm
<ouroumov> Did you update the boutique itself before installing steam?
<Runferurlife> It was doing the same thing on a normal Ubuntu install but then read that it comes with MATE boutique so I thought it would run better on this
<sixwheeledbeast> Steam is fine
<Runferurlife> I did do a system update
<Runferurlife> and updated the OS and software before any other installs
<ouroumov> The boutique is updated through a third party repository, maintained by the Ubuntu MATE team
<ouroumov> If it's up to date, it should read "set to retrieve the latest software listings"
<ouroumov> (bottom pane, on top of the version number)
<deskwizard> fine here too, dont recall if I installed with the ubuntu package from repository though
<sixwheeledbeast> I believe I installed it fine through the boutique
<ouroumov> What versions of Ubuntu MATE are you using? sixwheeledbeast, Runferurlife and deskwizard ?
<Runferurlife> I am using 16.04 LTS
<sixwheeledbeast> 17.04
<deskwizard> 16.04 LTS as well
<deskwizard> yeah I didnt use the package from repository, theres a steam package in my download folder
<Runferurlife> There is something I didn't do
<Runferurlife> and that was update my graphics card... but that shouldn't stop STEAM from booting up
<sixwheeledbeast> Is there a Steam Icon on the panel?
<sixwheeledbeast> Also check it's not updating in the background with top?
<Runferurlife> checking
<Runferurlife> no steam icon anywhere but the app on the desktop
<Kyros> is there a way to configure which screen new windows appear on?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-18
<philippe> francais ?
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> any tips on how to rice MATE
<ubuntu-mate> with the traditional ubuntu purple colorz
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-11
<Jack> Hey guys, have any of you integrated Google Drive with Ubuntu 18.04 in a successful way?
<Jack> I've tried some software (only free, I must admit), and it wasn't any good, even for basic functionality.
<sixwheeledbeast^> only ever used caja-dropbox myself
<Jack> Yeah Caja-Dropbox is fine for Dropbox, I'm using it myself.
<somedude> does anyone know if I can set "focus follows mouse" from the commandline
<somedude> ?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-12
<mspy42> hello?
<jackrippah> Aloha from Hawaii
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-13
<mario_> guten tag, ich bin ein newbee auf linux ubuntu mate - ist dieser chat geeignet oder erlaubt für nachfragen? LG und danke . .
<diogenes_> !de | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mate|49728> update time for 18 04!
<mate|49728> many ppl had problems with brisk menu?
<wolfgang> Hallo Leute, wie schalte ich den WLAN aus, so dass er beim starten von ubuMate nicht auf scharf gesetzt wird?
<coconut> wolfgang !de
<coconut> wolfgang | !de
<wolfgang> coconut, was ist damit gemeint?
<wolfgang> ist es ein Befehl?
<coconut> yes wolfgang not everyone can speak german
<coconut> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<coconut> sorry though
<wolfgang> beg your pardon, I have not knowing about that
<coconut> that's ok
<wolfgang> I try auf englisch
<wolfgang> How I can shut down the wlan by starting mate? can youj give me any advise?
<coconut> that's always better if you want a response on irc
<coconut> sorry i don't know that... but maybe someone else will (always wait for at least 30 minutes before leaving if you ask something)
<mate|65167> Hi there, Just drop in to say THANK YOU for great distribution!
<harison> hi!
<harison> how can i remove the mate panel and replaces with a dock
<harison> ?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-14
<lavender> hello
<Guest85151> hello?
<cody> Hello
<Guest68064> new to ubuntu and trying to fiqure out why there is a chat room?
<CrazyTux> hello, I am not able to use KDE connect on Ubuntu Mate 18.04.
<CrazyTux> not able to browse files on my android phone.
<mate|35107> Bon dia
<valentino> hello, can someone please help me to start a appimage?
<valentino> ?
<mate|35107> properties. permet executar
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-15
<lilith_> Hello!
<er1ck> what types of devices are you using to run mate?
<djahnama> salut
<djahnama> des francais
<djahnama> ????
<renata> 1234
<renata> 1234
<Guest18760> 1234
<raspberry> Hello is there a possibility to instal pipeline?
<raspberry> Tried sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pipelight/stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-16
<ThatsSoZiggy> Hey Everyone
<cornjulio> hi all
<cornjulio> can anyone tell me where program files are stored in ubuntu mate 18.04 need to find an ini file and edit it
<newguy-1> Hi, I am fairly new to Linux and real new to chat. Thanks in advance for any help.
<newguy-1> I have a dell pc and have bionic beaver installed and sometimes when I boot up the pc I do not have the internet. I reboot and it is available again... is there something I can do for this
<newguy-1> Am I in the right place to ask this?
<diogenes_> newguy-1, wifi/lan?
<newguy-1> LAN
<newguy-1> wired
<diogenes_> how often does it happen?
<newguy-1> I'd say an average of every other day. seems that once I have it when I shut down then get back on it's fine... usually at first boot in the morning
<diogenes_> newguy-1, next time when it happens, try running in terminal: sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager
<diogenes_> enter the password and hit enter
<newguy-1> will try that. (copied the command)
<diogenes_> ok
<newguy-1> any idea what may cause it?
<diogenes_> if that command will help to revive the internet, then it might be some configuration related, if the command doesn't help, then thre might be something on kernel level/driver related and so on.'
<newguy-1> sorry, someone at the door got to go...  THANKS!!
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-17
<carlitos> hello all can anyone tell me the command to search for channels (not /list | think its alis or something similar??)
<carlitos> "/SQUERY ALIS HELP LIST" isnt working for me on hexchat
<m4t>  /msg alis list *keyword*
<carlitos> thank you
<carlitos> cool man worked a treat thanks
<cornjulio> any idea why macchanger not working in 18.04 as it did in other releases (I didnt have to ifdown the connection in other versions of ubuntu 17.10 and 16.04)
<cornjulio> now running 18.04
<m4t> idk
 * m4t blames systemd
<m4t> i'm half-kidding
<m4t> maybe check https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MAC_address_spoofing#systemd-networkd, i think it is applicable to ubuntu as well
<cornjulio> lols had a few issues with 18.04 so ur joke holds true in a few eg's at least; Stremio and my desktop nvidia card with default opensource drivers crashes entire system (old card though)
<cornjulio> cheers re macchanger
<cornjulio> any ideas why this output when running "sudo macchanger -r "interface" on 18.04 Mate
<cornjulio> https://imgur.com/a/S3Fs9p1
<mate|56983> hello
<mate|5266> whats up linux fans :)
<leaftype> so I tried changing my graphics driver (to Nvideo 390 metapackage), then the computer wanted to update (installing nvidea opengl/glx/egl/gles and vulkan libraries), and... it failed. And I can't revert back to any other driver.
<leaftype> It displays "the package sytem is broken", and I tried running the recommended "apt-get install -f" , which does nothing
<diogenes_> not apt-get but apt install -f
<leaftype> I've also tried purging nvidia on tty1, which did nothing, I've tried installing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, which also did nothing
<diogenes_> leaftype, how much time you already struggle with this?
<leaftype> apt install -f has the same error "/var/cache/apt/archives/libnvidea-gl-390_390.48-0ubuntu3_i386.deb" and the same thing with amd64.deb
<leaftype> (on my laptop, typing things out manually)
<leaftype> diogenes_, about half an hour
<leaftype> an hour if you count what started this, minecraft not working. btw, I can't uninstall that either. But one problem at a time.
<diogenes_> leaftype, ok but just a remark, the re-installation process takes less than 15 minutes :)
<diogenes_> and all the problems are gone
<leaftype> reinstalling the the entire os? but... wouldn't I lose... everything?
<diogenes_> leaftype, what everything?
<leaftype> steam games is the biggest problem, and re-downloading and installing those would take like a week adn put me over a fake data cap AT&T imposes on dsl
<diogenes_> leaftype, you can backed everything up on an external drive
<diogenes_> and also how much time you're using linux?
<leaftype> diogenes_, linux is my only os. I have a 2nd internal drive, though I'll need to set it up for... huh... backup doesn't see it for some reason.
<leaftype> oh, I see why. I have a distro on that
<diogenes_> leaftype, how much time you using linux?
<leaftype> leaftype, I use it a few hours a day, everyday. It's my home computer
<diogenes_> no i mean how many years of experience?
<diogenes_> with linux
<leaftype> oh, since... 2006
<leaftype> I'm not a pro, but that's how long I've been using it
<leaftype> tried going the IT route once, but its' a bit difficult to study with kids, and linuxacademy is very Red Hat oriented (which gave me quite a few problems on my laptop... lots of googling to make things work)
<diogenes_> leaftype, in any case, running any operating system without a backup is like balancing on a tiny rope above the ground, so i'd advice you to make a backup (simply copying) the most important files and re-install.
<leaftype> for steam, shoudl I just copy over the .steam folder?
<diogenes_> leaftype, i don't use steam so i can't tel you for sure, ask in /j #steam
<leaftype> other than reinstall, any other ways to go about this?
<diogenes_> leaftype, there is a high probability that if you try other methods, you might end up with a broken system that you won't even be able to back up anything so think if it's worth it.
<leaftype> diogenes_, will those methods teach me the hows and whys of my system? Even once I get a backup, we're still comparing the fix to a complete overwrite of the system
<alkisg> leaftype: are you still having the issue?
<alkisg> leaftype: btw, you may reinstall and keep /home so that you don't lose anything from steam. As soon as you reinstall steam after the OS reinstall, your games would be there if you keep home
<alkisg> But of course just solving apt issues can be faster :)
<leaftype> before I do something stupid - what are the dangers of removing diversions with dpkg-divert ?
<m4t> leaftype: prolly depends on what it's for
<m4t> if it's something you added yourself then it's fine
<m4t> but something setup by an app automatically during install? sounds risky
<leaftype> m4t, it's a graphics driver issue. I can't install (or uninstall) after switching to nvidia-390. The errors are both dpkig-divert: error: mismatch of package, cuased by nvidia-340
<leaftype> typo, meant dpkg
<m4t> purge nvidia-340?
<m4t> taht should remove the diversion automatically
<leaftype> gives me "nvidia-340' is not installed, so not removed
<m4t> can you pastebin what you're seeing/doing?
<leaftype> yeah, one sec
<m4t> also can you pastebin dpkg -l|grep nvidia
<m4t> and dpkg-divert --list
<leaftype> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WBv7vzzfXR/ for purge attempt
<leaftype> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mM4qhDFpWt/ for --fix-broken install attempt
<leaftype> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nhjQsw8H8n/ for dpkg-divert --list
<m4t> uhm so it's kinda fubar, what i would do is remove all of the nvidia stuff with dpkg and --force-all
<m4t> then apt-get install nvidia-390 and company
<m4t> it should be okay to do if you're already in X11
<m4t> or if not then it doesn't matter right...
<leaftype> any idea what's causing it? also, just "dpkg --force-all --remove nvidia* ?
<m4t> i dunno, something got messed up with dependencies vs installed packages
<m4t> did you upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 or something?
<leaftype> and here is the grep you wanted https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2p8Wn9nn9R/
<leaftype> if it matters
<m4t> yeah
<m4t> uhm
<m4t> you could try to remove the diversion then apt-get install --reinstall libnvidia-gl-390
<m4t> that might be enough to fix it
<m4t> taking a look at your dpkg -l it seems like there's only an orphaned diversion hanging around breaking things
<m4t> you can safely purge nvidia-384 nvidia-opencl-icd-340 nvidia-opencl-icd-384 i think afterwards
<m4t> or better....remove the diversion then apt-get -f install
<m4t> it should run the preinst script again
<leaftype> I'm trying to make sure I actually know what I'm typing, there are a lot of parts that I'm learning about for the firs time
<m4t> yeah one sec.
<m4t> i could probably write a one liner to remove those diversions
<leaftype> so this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XVsfTRVVM4/
<m4t> yes but for everything from nvidia-340
<m4t> what happens if you do dpkg -P --force-all nvidia-340?
<m4t> that might remove the diversions if the postrm script is still in /var/lib/dpkg/info/*nvidia-340*
<leaftype> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vhxG4t3PBB/
<m4t> yeah figured
<m4t> OLDIFS="$IFS"; IFS=$'\n'; for diversion in $(dpkg-divert --list|grep nvidia-340|awk '{print $3}'); do echo "$diversion"; sudo dpkg-divert --test --remove $diversion; done; IFS=$OLDIFS
<leaftype> woh, looks complicated. Copy and paste?
<m4t> if it seems like the --test command is doing what you want then remove --test
<m4t> yes
<m4t> its just --test. it won't do anything...
<m4t> IFS=$'\n' is just so bash splits by newline and not by space character
<leaftype> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C7ZpkHcQyV/
<m4t> yes i would try that then sudo apt-get -f install
<m4t> remove --test from the dpkg-divert part of it
<m4t> but one sec
<leaftype> already goin...
<m4t> ah w/e
<m4t> :)
<leaftype> lol, should be fun
<m4t> it wont make things worse
<leaftype> it's doing more thant was :)
<m4t> cool
<leaftype> this was a problem some other people had on askubuntu (was looking around for awhile), so this could be really useful
<leaftype> hey, no errors
<m4t> cool
<m4t> dpkg-divert --list might not show anything for nvidia now...it doesn't on my system
<m4t> using 18.04/nvidia-390 but not from the ppa
<leaftype> would that script for yup, that's what I was using
<leaftype> or trying to
<m4t> just curious, if you're on 18.04 why are you using ppa version of 390 instead of the bundled one in core distro?
<m4t> just want to follow bleeding edge?
<leaftype> This all started with me going to "additional drivers" and clicking on the one with the highest number - whcih was 390
<m4t> hmm
<m4t> it automatically added the ppa?!
<leaftype> I tried doing the ppa version at some point to try to fix it, but the error was the same thing
<m4t> oh
<m4t> gotcha.
<leaftype> it's been several hours of googling and asking and reading man pages
<m4t> you might be able to ppa-purge and just roll back to the distro version of -390
<m4t> less room for breakage in the future i think..
 * m4t has used that ppa in the past
<leaftype> earlier the only option I was given was "backup and reinstall", which is a bit more of a scorched earth tactic than I wanted
<leaftype> so... ppa -purge?
<m4t> ppa-purge is a separate app, dunno if it's installed by default
<leaftype> nope
<m4t> it just removes the specified ppa and packages from it, then rolls it back to distro
<leaftype> your script, it would work for anyone that has the problem with this, right? : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1036629/broken-dependencies-after-trying-to-uninstall-nvidia-390
<m4t> maybe
<m4t> thats slightly different...trying to uninstall 390 vs install 390
<m4t> i.e. not one size fits all
<leaftype> I tried to do that at some point as well, I also tried to force naovoau (or however you spell it)
<leaftype> and you know what started it all? trying to run minecraft for my kid. Eventually it was just "it works on the other computer, go play on that one"
<leaftype> :)
<m4t> lol
<m4t> let's blame it on minecraft being owned by microsoft
<leaftype> I'm sure tha'ts what it is
<m4t> https://www.preining.info/blog/2018/06/microsofts-failed-attempt-on-debian-packaging/
<leaftype> I'd put $10 a month on patreon for minetest if someone wante dto publish it
<leaftype> polish*
<leaftype> oh, tha'ts funny :)
<leaftype> alright, now going back to additional drivers to see if...
<leaftype> and it crashes
<leaftype> try 2 - here we go
<leaftype> says I'm on metapackage for nvidia-driver-390 (open source)
<leaftype> restarting, see if that works
<leaftype> and it works, thank you m4t
<m4t> cool np
